# How many words did you write yesterday?



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought it would be fun and motivating for us to share with each other how many words we all wrote yesterday. I feel like I'm slacking off so I know that this will probably help me to see that my peers are hard at work. 

So, how many words did you write yesterday?


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

Right around 650, or thereabouts. Which is pretty normal for me on a daily basis. I'm a "slow & steady" type writer. ;-)


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Right now I'm converting a script to a novel. So I will report how many words that I have converted from script words to book words.

I did 2 sessions; One during the day and the other at about midnight.

During the day: converted 1033 script words to 1588 book words
During the night: converted 445 script words to 1417 book words

Total: converted 1,478 script words to 3,005 of book words.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

2200 yesterday and over 1,000 so far today.

I like to post my word count on Twitter with #writegoal. Lots of nice people post there, too.

If this doesn't work for you, I've got a nice










for you.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> So, how many words did you write yesterday?


None.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

0

That was intentional...I stayed up all night the night before and was very fuzzy.

Well...unless you count a blog post. I did hork one of those out...


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

Only about 500 yesterday, but shooting for 2,000 today!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

1200. That finished a short story which I then edited. Mailed it out to market a few minutes ago.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> 1200. That finished a short story which I then edited. Mailed it out to market a few minutes ago.


A big congrats for your completion!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Only 500 - I should have managed a lot more given the time I had but I got distracted :/


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Around 10,000, but because of a computer freeze and not having saved before going off a-procrastinatin', I lost a thousand of them.  I cried.  And then I wrote them again.  Not as good as the first time, but they're done now.  Twice.

So my final word count for the day is around 9,000 words actually written.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

A big fat 0. I haven't written anything since last weekend, even tho I'm suppose to be writing the sequel to Shades of Twilight. Just having trouble punching out those words. I get a lot more done in the summer, then the winter.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

About 3,200. Been trying for 4k, but I didn't feel well so I left about fifteen minutes early.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some impressive numbers, folks. I'm nearly up to 2K, but GS is here. That kills writing for the moment.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't like to keep track of how many words I write a day, because I tend to obsess over it. So, I'm going to overestimate and say twenty gajillion.


----------



## JJWestendarp (Nov 2, 2010)

~3,000 in four 750 word sessions. Probably won't hit that today but I'll sure as heck try!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

10,000 word in a day?  I've got no idea how people come even close to that...maybe I'm just doing it wrong.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

I cranked out about 1,200, which is only about 2.5 pages in my next series. I was left alone with my child yesterday, and she didn't want a nap at all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

A.S. Warwick said:


> 10,000 word in a day? I've got no idea how people come even close to that...maybe I'm just doing it wrong.


I did 12K in one day a couple of years ago, but I don't recommend it. By the end of the day my hands were sore and tingling, my butt was numb...it just kinda hurt...


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

thejosh86 said:


> I don't like to keep track of how many words I write a day, because I tend to obsess over it. So, I'm going to overestimate and say twenty gajillion.


Twenty gajillion! That's impressive. So I'm assuming that you write for about million hours a day. I try doing that, but I always get tired after about 3 or 4. But it's good to have a number that I can shot for.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> About 3,200. Been trying for 4k, but I didn't feel well so I left about fifteen minutes early.


David, do you do a massive amount of story plotting before you start a book or chapter, or is it all on the fly? And how many hours a day do you spend writing?


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Twenty gajillion! That's impressive. So I'm assuming that you write for about million hours a day. I try doing that, but I always get tired after about 3 or 4. But it's good to have a number that I can shot for.


Yeah, I understand. It does take a certain type of insanity to write for a million hours a day. I'm not sure how I do it!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> A big congrats for your completion!


Thanks much. Short stories have a rough childhood--I expect this one will see its first rejection next Tuesday, and it can look forward to two more in the week after that. Short stories probably look at books that go straight to Kindle with envy. When they grow up, they must talk smack about their authors to their therapist.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> David, do you do a massive amount of story plotting before you start a book or chapter, or is it all on the fly? And how many hours a day do you spend writing?


My plotting amounted up to a single page. I even cracked a joke about it on Facebook. Here's the image I took of my outline for Dance of Blades, which is what I am currently writing.










As you can see, I have three main storylines, hence why the page is split into three. Oh, and I've ended up disregarding about a third of it as the story progresses, and I see what would and would not work.

As for time, I go to the library, sit my butt down at a laptop, plug in my headphones, and write for two hours, as much as I can. I stay longer if I feel up to it, but hasn't been often. Lowest I've ever done was 2300 when I was first starting, but this week I haven't done anything lower than that 3200. Hit 4k several days this week, and it's getting easier and easier. I really like writing at the library.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I wrote 3600 words, but I'm sorta on a manic writing spree right now.  I usually write around 1,000.

And writing at the library sounds like a really, really good idea.  I keep getting distracted at home with all my toys.  I think I might just try the library thing.


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish we had a library here. I must use my room or somewhere around the house. 
Next week we will be at the Condo so I can go down overloking the pool and write with my laptop from there.
I usually do about 1000-2000 a day though I saw a 2685 count the other day.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> As for time, I go to the library, sit my butt down at a laptop, plug in my headphones, and write for two hours, as much as I can. I stay longer if I feel up to it, but hasn't been often. Lowest I've ever done was 2300 when I was first starting, but this week I haven't done anything lower than that 3200. Hit 4k several days this week, and it's getting easier and easier. I really like writing at the library.


3k to 4k in two hours seems massive. When I do story plotting I can do about 3,000 in 3hrs, when I'm writing a great scene and I want to get to the end of it before I stop. This current book has been even slower though because I have to constantly stop to think of what's the funniest possible thing that I can write. My brain just seems to wear down before I get to that number. Hmm... food for thought.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> As for time, I go to the library, sit my butt down at a laptop, plug in my headphones, and write for two hours, as much as I can. I stay longer if I feel up to it, but hasn't been often. Lowest I've ever done was 2300 when I was first starting, but this week I haven't done anything lower than that 3200. Hit 4k several days this week, and it's getting easier and easier. I really like writing at the library.


Ahhh, but how much rewriting do you do?


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

David,

4k in a few hours is fast writing!

I write about 1,200 per day and that usually takes me about 3 hours.  I wish I could write that fast!


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

I wrote. . . . .Zero.

Am taking a break - celebrating sending off the signed contract for my next nove and also thinking through ideas n what the next project could be. When I'm writing I target 500 words every day. With office, spending time with family etc that's a realistic daily goal for me. When I'm traveling I get a lot more done on flights.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

A.S. Warwick said:


> 10,000 word in a day? I've got no idea how people come even close to that...maybe I'm just doing it wrong.


I'm not sure, it just seems normal to me. I've done 10,000 a day or close to it for the last ... hmm, seven days, before that I was outlining (probably writing more like seven - eight thousand a day then, with research and all) and it's a pace I could comfortably keep up forever. I remember reading someone's post here, where they said that word count isn't about speed, it's about stamina, and I definitely agree with that. I don't get bored of writing and I don't get tired from writing, even if I do it for hours on end. I usually manage to write for three to five hours a day, but I'd just write all the time if I could--that might be part of it too, I just love the act of writing  For NaNoWriMo last year I got out 50,000 words in four days, 20,000 in the first day, around 10,000 the second, 15,000 the third and then the last few thousand on the fourth. Actually, NaNoWriMo generally I would recommend as a great exercise for 'writing discipline'. I've done it for the last ten years straight, most of what I produced I wouldn't even consider publishing, but every time I became a better writer for having done it.

I'm a decently fast typist, too, using my patented not-quite-touchtyping style. If I'm really storming I can get up to around 80wpm, otherwise it's more like 40 - 50. Generally around 2,000 - 3,500 words per hour, depending. The other thing is that this is constant typing, so it's not just type for a few minutes, stop, type for a few more minutes, when I'm writing I just focus in and hammer through, especially on first drafts. I've also disciplined myself not to get hung up on individual sentences, I will spend a maximum of one minute on each sentence, any longer than that and I just finish it any way I can and move on to the next. I also very rarely read back over what I've written unless I need to check something--when it's a first draft I don't focus on anything but getting the next line out. This is something that really slowed me down when I was starting writing, I was constantly reading over what I'd done, fiddling with it, and every time I started writing I'd read what I'd done up to that point--all bad habits that I've forced myself to lose. Now I sit down, go to where I stopped writing last time, maybe read the page to remind myself where I was, then get right back into it.

I think also that maybe part of it is discipline gained from having kids, you learn to get into 'writing mode' very quickly because you might only have half an hour--or less--of free time.

And, of course, I'm writing from an outline. That helps a lot. No dead-ends, no wondering what to write next, it's all there, I just have to fill in the details. What I love about this is that I still surprise myself every day with what comes out--those blanks can turn out to be the best parts of the story, things I didn't even consider while constructing the plot.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I usually write between 4 and 7 hours a day. My issue isn't really stamina, it's the fact that I find myself constantly distracted by the internet and its infinite wonders. That, and I don't have the balls to switch it off while I'm trying to get work done.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Ahhh, but how much rewriting do you do?


Actually, not a lot. Call me a freak, or lazy, or a prodigy, or an idiot, but I rarely have to rewrite much. Once I finish, I mainly try to go through and catch plotholes, misspellings, missing words, and sentences that sound stupid and have no flow. After that, off to the editor for some more polish, and then I'm done. Sometimes I'll gut a paragraph, or a whole page, but it is rare. Sometimes I'll add in a tiny section here or there if I feel I need it. But I'll never just take an entire page, scrap it, and rewrite it.

And 4k in two hours isn't that insane, really. That comes to about 33 words a minute. In high school, I clocked at 168 wpm, and hit over 100 wpm in 5-minute timed writings. Fast fingers, baby. Certain characters also become so familiar that I can crank out dialog between them and another character in no time.


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

Ummm... can we count how many words we read, edited, revised, formatted and published?  69,843!  Oh, how I long for the days that all I had to do was write.  Maybe again soon...

48,000 words to go before I sleep.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper, I have the same problem lately with my hands. A couple of straight hours of typing and my hands are sore.

David, I planned on going to the library to write the other day because I was going past there. It never happened. With the price of gas, it's too far to make a separate trip.

I write at McD's (get my best work done there), GS's TKD class and the park. 

Josh, I hear you about the Internet being a distraction. I finally realized that last week. That's why I try to get out of the house to work. If I can't, I use my netbook in my bedroom. I can still be distracted by the Internet but it's not as easy to read on the 7" screen so it's easier to stay off it.

I called it quits after 2250 today. My hands need the rest and I was at a good stopping point. If I can do the same tomorrow and Monday, I should be finished. Then I can work on the last piece for my anthology.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Not a single one. I thought alot about what I might write, though. Does that count? Surely, that counts.


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

thejosh86 said:


> I usually write between 4 and 7 hours a day. My issue isn't really stamina, it's the fact that I find myself constantly distracted by the internet and its infinite wonders. That, and I don't have the balls to switch it off while I'm trying to get work done.


You and me BOTH.

Shana


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> And 4k in two hours isn't that insane, really. That comes to about 33 words a minute. In high school, I clocked at 168 wpm, and hit over 100 wpm in 5-minute timed writings.


You make me feel like a bumbling idiot. 
Or just really, really slow...

Shana


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I shoot for about 1000 a day. Having 5 kids... it's kind of give or take.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

LiteraryGrrrl said:


> You and me BOTH.
> 
> Shana


Curse the internet, curse it to hell!


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

I wish I could write for 4 or more hours a day. I envy all of you who can give so much time to your writing. Perhaps one day when I stop being cubicle bound for 8 hours or more a day, I'll get around to it. BTW, just got an idea for my next novel, so am getting off my backside and getting back to my writing. This time, it'll get straight to Kindle- such a liberating feeling when you start writing without worrying about submissions or editors being at the back of your mind.


----------



## Ben Burnett (Mar 8, 2011)

I knocked out about 1500, but I am working on my first book so I am not as practiced as the rest of you.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

3642, but I'm on deadline and the agent expects it ASAP.


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

About 1,000.

________________________________
Author
So You Want to Write a Novel
So You Want to Go to Law School
Visit me at http://wahoocorner.blogspot.com


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Good timing on this thread for me 

I wrote 3,700 words that finished with THE END.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Good timing on this thread for me
> 
> I wrote 3,700 words that finished with THE END.


Always the best words, always the loneliest words. Well done


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

Write?  damn, all I seem to be doing is editing.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in the same boat with you, Susie! I don't think revisions really count in this list, but it sounds like some of you are really burning up the pages with your great new ideas.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

1026 words.
4 choc chip cookies.
2 glasses red wine.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I really like writing at the library.


In college, the library was the only place I could ever get any writing done. There was a basement level that was always abandoned; I worked at a little cubicle back in the corner, and no one ever bothered me. I miss that place.

I got 1,087 words done yesterday. I work full time and watch our two daughters while my wife works, so it's hard to fit in a lot of writing, but I manage to get at least 1,000 words written most days. It usually comes at the expense of sleeping (which is why I'm posting this at four in the morning  ).


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheating here, because I wrote these today, but 10,000 words, the last two of which ... well actually I didn't put 'the end', because it wouldn't have fit.  So 10,000 words, the last four of which were:

With love,

Imogen Shroud


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I wrote 2500 words to my prequel, well on course for uploading to Kindle mid-May (hopefully, fingers and everything else crossed.)

Mel


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Good timing on this thread for me
> 
> I wrote 3,700 words that finished with THE END.


YAY for you! 

Shana


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I converted 1055 script words to 1818 book words.

I couldn't get myself to do the second session last night.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Not a single one. I thought alot about what I might write, though. Does that count? Surely, that counts.


I think that it does count if you were generally working through plot issues.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> And 4k in two hours isn't that insane, really. That comes to about 33 words a minute. In high school, I clocked at 168 wpm, and hit over 100 wpm in 5-minute timed writings. Fast fingers, baby. Certain characters also become so familiar that I can crank out dialog between them and another character in no time.


You know, it's funny. In high school my electives were physics, biology, chemistry, pure math and typing. My classmates laughed, but it is clearly the one that I use the most now. But man, on those manual typewriters I was only about 53 wpm. That was considered very quick! Anyway, I don't think that I need to type faster, I think that it might be the speed of coming up with the ideas.

I definitely do pause and think while writing. But the pausing is what allows me to not have to do a lot of rewriting either. I rarely change anything once it is written, grammar, plotpoints etc excepted. But I also do a lot of planning before I write. Sometimes I lie in bed the night before working out, almost word for word, what I will be writing the next day. Those days go by very quickly, but I can only write as far as I have thought about.

Anyway, this is all good to know.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Good timing on this thread for me
> 
> I wrote 3,700 words that finished with THE END.


Hey! A big Congratulations to you!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Cheating here, because I wrote these today, but 10,000 words, the last two of which ... well actually I didn't put 'the end', because it wouldn't have fit. So 10,000 words, the last four of which were:
> 
> With love,
> 
> Imogen Shroud


Congratulations! Man, I can't even understand writing 10,000 words a day. I don't know if I can read 10,000 words a day. I thought that you were pulling our legs the first time that I read it. It wasn't until others said that they had done it that I began to believe you. Haha!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to try for a few of those 10,000 word days now I know they can be done.  The biggest problem isn't speed of writing, its speed of coming up with thoughts.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

A.S. Warwick said:


> I'm going to have to try for a few of those 10,000 word days now I know they can be done. The biggest problem isn't speed of writing, its speed of coming up with thoughts.


I'm not going to attempt that. I know that if I did I probably wouldn't write for a few days afterwards. I'm already very susceptible to burn out. I'm won't tempt the gods. The reason that I only require myself to write 1,500 words a day is that I like to look at writing books as a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Daphne said:


> 1026 words.
> 4 choc chip cookies.
> 2 glasses red wine.


Now that's a productive day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Went to the park for a while but didn't do as much as I expected. I'm not done for the day so I'll report back later.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Really, any day that ends with more words out than it with started is a good day.  Just keep writing 

I think getting your output up is a matter of time, effort, and discipline.  My first NaNoWriMo I struggled to reach 2,500/day, I had to really force the words out.  By around 2005 I started off with a couple of 5,000 word days--to, y'know, build myself a buffer--and considered them a heroic effort.  2006's NaNovel I got out in eight days, which I considered an amazing accomplishment (the book itself?  Mmmnot so good).  2009, I was writing 4,000 words a day while also working on other projects (November was bad timing that year).  By last year, NaNoWriWe was not only doable but a sensible option considering the number of babies I had to help with 

Speed of writing vs speed of thought is a good point too--I think one of the most important skills to develop as a writer is getting that 'spark-thought-refine-write' process down to as near to nothing as you can, until you're not even consciously thinking about it, you're just doing it.  Until you bump up against a troublesome sentence, of course.

I'm reminded of watching the making-of documentary for Lord of the Rings, watching the artists sitting and sketching and just marvelling at how quickly they could produce such incredible drawings--in particular there was a close-up of an artist drawing little curved windows, each of them perfect, and he drew them with such a quick, deft motion, less than a second each.  Now I know I could spend ten minutes trying to draw even one little window like that and what I came out with wouldn't be half as good as the skilled artist's deft little half-second flick, because I haven't put in the thousands of hours of practice that he has.  What's that thing, ten thousand hours to become good at something?  We've just got to keep putting in those hours


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Got 2400 words of fiction done yesterday.

Hoping to do more than that today, we'll see!  =)


----------



## BethRaymond (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm editing a bunch of chapters I wrote years ago, and decided to do it in a program that allows me to organize things a bit more--but it looks like I lose the word-count ability of the typical word processor.  At this point, I'm mostly just doing "word replacement" anyway...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> How many words did you write yesterday?


Shut up and leave me alone!

Oh, I'm sorry. I thought that was my conscience speaking to me.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't write yesterday. I meant to write. I planned to write, but I got involved in a blog thread and my night was gone. Today I wrote, but I will wait to report to see if I write tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

3100 yesterday. 3180 today and done with the wip. Tomorrow will be proofing and editing and I might even be able to start a new one. I've made some notes and I have the title so I'm ready to go.


----------



## Ben Burnett (Mar 8, 2011)

As a new writer working on my first book I strive to knock out at least 1,000 words a day. As I work a full time job with a long commute I see this as a reasonable goal. I got in the groove today, and before I realized it my word count was 1,481, and I had finished another chapter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ben Burnett said:


> As a new writer working on my first book I strive to knock out at least 1,000 words a day. As I work a full time job with a long commute I see this as a reasonable goal. I got in the groove today, and before I realized it my word count was 1,481, and I had finished another chapter.


Well done.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I converted 2082 script words to 3228 book words.

Today I tried something new. In order to be able to devote more time to writing I've been working as a background actor on TV shows. And today was the first time I attempted to take my computer to set and write in a room with 50 other people talk all around me. It worked, but I don't think that it was quite as good as it would have been had I been alone in my bed. Having said that, 

today I converted 913 script words to 1555 book words. That isn't as many as I thought that I wrote, but it's better than zero.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Bumped it up to 1000 words yesterday - hope to do more today.


----------



## Aidan (Jan 26, 2011)

860 and I'm nearly done with the first draft by about  7000 words.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I finished the WIP on Monday. Spell checked and it crashed. Spell checked again and it crashed again. Resaved it under another name and it crashed. I finally opened it in Word yesterday morning (instead of Open Office) and the spell check sailed right through. I was so traumatized, I couldn't start the new one yesterday so no wordage at all. I'll be back on track today.



Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Yesterday I converted 2082 script words to 3228 book words.
> 
> Today I tried something new. In order to be able to devote more time to writing I've been working as a background actor on TV shows. And today was the first time I attempted to take my computer to set and write in a room with 50 other people talk all around me. It worked, but I don't think that it was quite as good as it would have been had I been alone in my bed. Having said that,
> 
> today I converted 913 script words to 1555 book words. That isn't as many as I thought that I wrote, but it's better than zero.


I do my best work in McD's with 30 screaming kids in Pokemon League.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

1030.  Not much but it's good since I haven't written anything in over a week.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

3200 yesterday and 3500 today. Hoohah! WIP is up to 85k words. End is about 20-30k words away!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

1,000 words yesterday on the novel.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I took my old computer to set like I had the day before and began to write. Unfortunately since my old laptop doesn't have a battery when the gas on the generator ran out my computer just died and I lost what wasn't autosaved.

I then got back to it when the crew brought in a power junction. But thinking that mine was another extension cord I was unplugged twice losing everything that I wrote after the first crash. I gave up for the day after that. That meant that I only wrote about 300 words yesterday.

But today I converted 1542 script words to 2203 book words. 

That's not the conversion ratio I need to get it over 50,000 words. But the story is what it is and it is funny so I'll take it.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been on a heavy editing/revising/rewriting stint the last few days, which I find to be just as important as writing!


----------



## DeAngelo (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in the editing process, not the writing process, so not much. But if you asked how many words I proofread yesterday, I'd say about 50,000


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nada yesterday, 2K today. Maybe could have done a little more but my back is really bugging me.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been slacking off lately.  Waiting on alpha readers for my current WIP.  I try not to rush them, but it always seems to take forever.


----------



## BethRaymond (Feb 13, 2011)

Only about 500 yesterday and 1000 today.  I'm editing/writing, so some of those words were already there in some form.  It's been a slow week.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

This thread always shows up the day after I have a good writing day. Which is nice. I edited about 10,000 words yesterday, but it was relatively light editing.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Kathelm said:


> I've been slacking off lately. Waiting on alpha readers for my current WIP. I try not to rush them, but it always seems to take forever.


Doesn't it though? It just takes forever for readers to finish reading stuff. A friend of mine who is usually a quick reader has had one of my latest projects for over a month. "Seriously dude? You haven't had 2 hours in a month's time?"

But I digress.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting friends to read your work can be really difficult, especially if it isn't ABSOLUTELY 100% DONE. *shrug*

Edited 4,000 words today. Edited about 8-10,000 yesterday. I've been going at about that pace for a few weeks. I can't keep that up. Work/school is already backing up in other places.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

5,000 today, new project, I just got really into the scene and couldn't stop until it was finished.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

This is such a thorn in my side lately.  

0 yesterday, and the day before, thanks to being stuck in a place I'm unsure how to get out of.

However, today I WILL make a decision and go forward.

Really.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> 3200 yesterday and 3500 today. Hoohah! WIP is up to 85k words. End is about 20-30k words away!


Do you mind me asking who own's the rights to your book covers? I am having a cover redesigned and the designer said that she won't give up her full rights on what would be the cover design of my book. That theortically means that she could take my book cover and put it on a t-shirt and sell it. What type of deal do you have with your cover designer?


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

After a period of low to no writing while editing and publishing my short stories/novelette collections, I got back to doing some writing yesterday - 2000 words worth.  1500 were finishing off a novella started years back and 500 were starting the rough draft of the 5th short/novelette in my collection of sword and sorcery inspired fantasy stories.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I thought it would be fun and motivating for us to share with each other how many words we all wrote yesterday. I feel like I'm slacking off so I know that this will probably help me to see that my peer are hard at work.
> 
> So, how many words did you write yesterday?


Somewhere around 7K


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Do you mind me asking who own's the rights to your book covers? I am having a cover redesigned and the designer said that she won't give up her full rights on what would be the cover design of my book. That theortically means that she could take my book cover and put it on a t-shirt and sell it. What type of deal do you have with your cover designer?


The easiest way to describe it is that if it has something to do with my book, marketing, cover, website, whatever, I've got it and can use it. Other than that, he can do whatever he wants with it. So if Peter wants to sell it on a shirt, more power to him. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. I could do the same thing, if I wanted and thought people would buy it. For him, though, he mainly wanted to be able to show it off as a creation of his on Deviantart, and sell prints if he wished. Like I'm going to say no.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been writing 3K+ a day but yesterday I decided to call it quits at 2600. I was tired and wanted to get to bed. My brain had other ideas. Went to sleep at 11:45. Brain woke me up at 12:25. Gave up trying to sleep at 1:00. Worked until 2:15 and eked out another 900 words.

I decided to take today off because I had too many places I had to be. Let's see if my brain wakes me up again and tells me I have to stay up until I write 3K words.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang brain. Always thinks it is in charge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Dang brain. Always thinks it is in charge.


I'm going to give it a severe talking to before I go to bed tonight ... and a glass of wine.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

2000 words yesterday and 3100 today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Those covers are pretty amazing - if only I wasn't totally broke I'd want something like that.

And my brain seems to stop wanting to think when I sit down to write and start the moment I stand back up.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Like I'm going to say no.


David's just a half-orc who can't say no... he's in a terrible fix!


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

0

I had to work two jobs yesterday...from 7AM until 10PM non-stop work. Got home, passed out.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


> The easiest way to describe it is that if it has something to do with my book, marketing, cover, website, whatever, I've got it and can use it. Other than that, he can do whatever he wants with it. So if Peter wants to sell it on a shirt, more power to him. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. I could do the same thing, if I wanted and thought people would buy it. For him, though, he mainly wanted to be able to show it off as a creation of his on Deviantart, and sell prints if he wished. Like I'm going to say no.


Wow, that would bother me. I actually created t-shirts with my Everybody Masturbates covers and characters on it. http://www.cafepress.com/sk/RateABull So the idea that a book designer could profit off all of my promotional efforts doesn't sit well with me. I always keep in mind that Lucas made all of his initial money off of merchandising.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, but he couldn't have made Star Wars, to be able to sell the merchandise, without a lot of friends that helped him along the way with producing, editing, storyboards, etc. The world doesn't work in a vacuum, and anyone who thinks they got to the top of the pyramid by flying to its zenith is standing on a house of cards.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

So I haven't written a word for the past 6 days. 2 of those days I worked 14 hour days on the set of Torchwood, so they don't count. But the rest of the time was spent redesigning the book covers for 2 of my books. For 'Happiness Thru the Art of... Penis Enlargement' I even created a new title for those that want the book but didn't want that title listed in there kindle collection. The new book is *'Happiness May Vary' * and the new covers are in my signature. The *'First Day After Life'* cover was easy because Razzle Dazzle mocked one up for me and all I had to do was say yes to it.

The *'Happiness May Vary' * title and cover required a lot more heartache. Ultimately I decided on the cover that I did because I decided that I would make a straight forward attempt to get adult humor readers. That cover is the result. I know that there are a lot of people that hate it and a lot of people that think it's hilarious. I actually thought it was simply a good representation of a scene in the book (in cookie form) until I stepped away and then came back to it. After I did I started to see it as the cover for gingerbread porn and I almost fell out of my chair laughing. I laughed for about 30 seconds straight and then I had spurts of laughter everytime I looked at the image. I don't remember the last time I laughed so hard. So after that I decided to keep it because after all, those who don't get the humor of the cover wouldn't have bought or enjoyed the book in any case.

Anyway, I make that major digression to say that tomorrow will be my first day of writing in what feels like forever. But getting books out that could lead to money coming in immediately is a little more important to me right now than working on a book that won't be ready for at least a month.

I look forward to reporting my numbers again tomorrow.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

rexjameson said:


> Yeah, but he couldn't have made Star Wars, to be able to sell the merchandise, without a lot of friends that helped him along the way with producing, editing, storyboards, etc. The world doesn't work in a vacuum, and anyone who thinks they got to the top of the pyramid by flying to its zenith is standing on a house of cards.


Agreed. But I am always the type to try and figure out how to maximize my return on investment. So I actually designed the fruit headed characters so that I could brand them. From before the first illustration was completed I was considering writing a TV pilot for it. And for a studio to buy a property like mine, they would need for me to own the rights. Allowing a designer to own the rights to the image of a character that I worked months on wouldn't sit well with me, especially if there is a chance to sell the rights to an outside company.

That's just my take on it. It might be different if live action is the only way that your book could be exploited. But in my case the character designs would be the show.

Please excuse me with all of the talk about exploiting rights and what not. I used to work at Disney Brand Marketing, and Mickey forces you to think that way.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

I definitely understand. I'm just saying that trying to horde exclusive rights over an artist's work without paying full price for it doesn't make friends fast. In fact, if an author tries to do that for a basement price, the artist might spread the word around, and it could become hard to work with a talented cover artist. Just as we are trying to publish books, cover artists are trying to build a portfolio so they can show off their work and attract more business.

Handing over exclusive rights would mean that they couldn't show their work on their site without the artist's permission. Here's the type of deal that I expect from a talented cover artist. David might have a different one going on.

"The final artwork I provide you will be larger in size in order to accommodate for print. I will send you the properly scaled version, and make a couple banners if you would like, but I will also upload a high res printable version (around 18" x 24") should you need posters, etc. I will also take care of the design aspects (logos, etc). Regarding the rights to the work, it's the usual deal where I am licensing you the use of the art as a cover to your novel. I still retain the ownership, but, you have unlimited use of it regarding your book (both eBook and all regions of print)."

If you need merchandising rights, it's something that you can probably work out with the artist, but the time to negotiate that is before the work is finalized not after, unless you're wanting to pay more - from what I understand. As long as you are cordial with the person and build a good relationship though (and don't try to seem shady or underhanded - like trying to outmaneuver the artist for rights), then people are usually very willing to accommodate. But I mean, that's just the way the world works. You scratch my back; I scratch yours. Right?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

5k yesterday.

4k the day before.

This after two weeks of not being able to write much at all.  Stress does a number on my ability to produce sometimes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I always keep in mind that Lucas made all of his initial money off of merchandising.


Carrie Fisher says that every time she looks in the mirror, she owes Lucas money. 

Didn't write a thing yesterday. I planned on doing my quota in my usual Thursday night spot ... McD's with GS for Pokemon League. It was so crowded, I had to share a table and never got a word done.

Now I have to double up either today or tomorrow. Probably tomorrow because I have to take GS to a birthday party tonight. I'll be happy if I can get 2K done today. I'll be REALLY happy if I can get 3K done today.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Around 4K yesterday, and that was taking into account that I gave myself the whole afternoon off.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't count the words, but I got nearly five pages written


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

I got in about 2,000 words yesterday and am hoping for another 2,000 today. I'm trying to finish a project by Sunday night - that's my goal, anyway.

Happy writing!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

After two days of 2000 words, none yesterday, but I was busy with other things that got in the way or writing.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

A lot. I don't know exactly how many. I would say too many to count.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

After 6 days of not writing a word for a very good reason, I am back at it. And have to say that I didn't realize how funny it was. I went back a bit to remember the humor style of the narrator and what I read made me chuckle. I don't usually laugh out loud to something I've written. It speaks well to how other will respond to it.

Yesterday I converted 1174 script words to 2554 book words.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I didnt write any at all just edited and proofed my new short book and spent some time on marketing


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhh, marketing. I have to restrict my marketing time or I would never get anything done. It's a necessary evil, but for a while, I let it take over. Now I've got myself on a reasonable schedule with some flexibility built in so I can balance everything out ... work, house, family, me time. I get a lot more done.

Had a party to go to last night so I only got 2K done. I'm taking the G-Kids to the park today and I always get a lot done there. My goal for today is 3K.

Happy writing everyone.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

1,500 words. Now 30,000 words into ya science fiction, Dreams of Earth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Exactly 3,001 yesterday. I didn't think I would make it that high. I took the kids to the park but it was deserted and hot, not even a breeze. Needless to say I didn't get anything done all day. I didn't even get started writing until after 9pm. It took me until 12:20am to reach my quota.

The good news is that I already did 1K this morning. I'm shooting for 5K total today.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

2,781!  Usually brain starts wandering at 1,300 . . .


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

5k again yesterday.

So in 6 days I've managed to write 20,793 words.

In the home stretch for finishing first revision/rewrite for WIP and then into second revisions. Slugging along!


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

3600 this weekend. Total of 10000 so far in 9 days of working on my new novel. Am also editing a finished novel that I plan to launch on the Kindle store next month. Add to that school break for son coming up, lots in my day job and I have a very busy month ahead!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Zero yesterday. I take the (Jewish/Biblical) Sabbath off. Today (Sunday) I'm back at it.


----------



## Ash Stirling (Mar 2, 2011)

I've done about 2300 words this morning, writing a short story, and posting it up on my blog.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

About 2300 words for a short story.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't write anything on Saturday because of baby shower. But today I decided to make up for it by see how much I could write if I kept fueled, took breaks, and wrote the entire day.

So yesterday (Sunday) I coverted 3338 script words to 5078 book words.

That is my first 5k plus writing day. It took me about 5.5 hours of actual writing time. Hmmm, that doesn't seem very efficient. But I can say that it is funny.


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I was stuck for the past few days with a notebook and no internet. I forgot to install some of the software so I was almost dead in the water until Sunday evening. I managed to get two books finished and submitted and am waiting for them. They are listed as publishing right now.
I will put them in my signature line as soon as they become available and post them on the book bazaar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Only 2500 yesterday, but it was a crazy day. I reached a good stopping point and decided to call it a day. That might have been a mistake. I should have kept the momentum going because the next scene is very important.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

About 2,100 Words on Sunday, despite being under the weather and sleeping most of the afternoon away, as well as a surprise loss of power to our apartment for two hours overnight. (Actually, power lost to only half our apartment... but the half without power included my PC.)

But that was enough to finish Chapter 5 of MOST LIKELY... and begin entering Chapter 6, the final, 41-page chapter... yikes!


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Today, I was able to crank out just under 3,000 words worth of heavy rewrites/editing.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm editing October Fire today. So, it's only added about 250 words.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Despite all interruptions to my day, I cranked out over 4,000 words.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

1,000, same as today, same as tomorrow.

It seems low compared to many, but I can do 1,000 words in an hour, and that leaves 23 precious hours every weekday of Not Writing, which is my favourite occupation.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, let's see -- and _there_, I've exceeded yesterday's total.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

3,000 words on Dreams of Earth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

2K words yesterday, 1500 today, and the WIP is done, done done. A total of 26,662 words (before editing) which I started on 3/17 with two days off for good behavior. 

Yes, I'm bragging. I feel pretty good about finishing. 

A couple of days of editing and then off to the beta reader. As soon as I get it back, I can put together my anthology. I need to do four covers because that's how many have never been published before.

So, I'll be very busy this week.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 2K words yesterday, 1500 today, and the WIP is done, done done.


A big CONGRATULATIONS! That's great!


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I am late to this thread but I like it, yesterday I got 4749 words written.  I was pleased because Saturday and Sunday I didn't have a chance to write.  Before that Friday I got roughly 4200 written.  Will check back later with what I got accomplished today.  Happy writing today everyone.


----------



## DrewCross (Mar 26, 2011)

Around the 1500 words mark; most of it while still at the day job (that's got to be one of the best author hourly rates in the business, right? Lol!); less than I'd like but with 45-50 hour working weeks plus travel, plus two toddlers, plus a demanding weimaraner (dog for those not in the know!), I'm happy enough with that! 

Not figured out how to get book covers up on my posts like the rest of you yet; so: 'Eternity' by AJ Cole and Jenni James


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DrewCross said:


> Around the 1500 words mark; most of it while still at the day job (that's got to be one of the best author hourly rates in the business, right? Lol!); less than I'd like but with 45-50 hour working weeks plus travel, plus two toddlers, plus a demanding weimaraner (dog for those not in the know!), I'm happy enough with that!


That's a very respectable amount of wordage.



> Not figured out how to get book covers up on my posts like the rest of you yet; so: 'Eternity' by AJ Cole and Jenni James


Go to your profile. Click on "forum profile information" in the left column. Check "I will upload my own picture," browse, upload, and save changes.


----------



## DrewCross (Mar 26, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's a very respectable amount of wordage.
> 
> Go to your profile. Click on "forum profile information" in the left column. Check "I will upload my own picture," browse, upload, and save changes.


Hi! Thank you hugely; I'm off to do what you very kindly instructed for the pic - you just made my day on the wordcount thing too, I see the 'just wrote 10,000 words before breakfast' brigade and feel like an utter underachiever! If there is anything at all that I can do in return then please just ask


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DrewCross said:


> Hi! Thank you hugely; I'm off to do what you very kindly instructed for the pic - you just made my day on the wordcount thing too, I see the 'just wrote 10,000 words before breakfast' brigade and feel like an utter underachiever! If there is anything at all that I can do in return then please just ask


You'll find we're pretty helpful around here. You can always get an answer to your questions. If you want to do a siggy, go to the stickied threads at the top of The Writer's Cafe. There's a thread with excellent instructions to help you out.

We all work at different paces and sometimes life just gets in the way of all the fun.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

MOST LIKELY... now stands at 54,369 words with about 15-17 pages remaining to type up. Should put me just over 60,000, as expected.

In the past 48 hours, I typed up 9,433 words. That's just north of 4,700 words per day.

I am hoping to finish tomorrow, import the text file into Word, and being the revision and formatting tasks either tomorrow night, or on Thursday at the latest.

Should be do-able.

If all goes well, MOST LIKELY... will be beta-ready sometime next week.

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/03/30/closing-in-on-the-end/


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

This is one long day. I think that I wrote off and on for 6 hours. And I have to be on the set of Grey's Anatomy in 5 and a half hours. I am going to be tired tomorrow! I just hope I wake up at the proper place in my sleep cycle. That always makes it less painful to get up.

But I was able to put up another 5K+ day. I think the people hear have made me realize that if I have an entire day to work, I shouldn't be doing 1500 words. And to everyone that may be doing that or less, 1500 is a very respectable amount of words. But I'm just saying that I would put in 8 hours at the office doing stuff I don't like for other people. I should put in at least 4 or 5 hours doing my life's purpose, right?

So yesterday I converted 2973 script words to 5257 book words. 

And if I do it one more time on Thurday (maybe), I will be complete. After that I can rest.


----------



## EverythingIndie (Mar 9, 2011)

Sadly, no writing work yesterday - though I did edit around 3k of stuff


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> This is one long day. I think that I wrote off and on for 6 hours. And I have to be on the set of Grey's Anatomy in 5 and a half hours. I am going to be tired tomorrow! I just hope I wake up at the proper place in my sleep cycle. That always makes it less painful to get up.


Let us know when your episode of GA comes up so we can look for you.



> But I was able to put up another 5K+ day. I think the people hear have made me realize that if I have an entire day to work, I shouldn't be doing 1500 words. And to everyone that may be doing that or less, 1500 is a very respectable amount of words. But I'm just saying that I would put in 8 hours at the office doing stuff I don't like for other people. I should put in at least 4 or 5 hours doing my life's purpose, right?
> 
> So yesterday I converted 2973 script words to 5257 book words.
> 
> And if I do it one more time on Thurday (maybe), I will be complete. After that I can rest.


I reached that point a few months ago. I'm retired and there are a lot of family obligations that pull me away from my computer. But I finally realized that I had to discipline myself to take the time that I do have to do nothing but write. That's how I'm writing 3K a day on most days. Just have to open up the brain and let it flow. It's all in there, just waiting to come out.

So, back to editing. My doc crashed on spell check. I had the same problem with my last doc in Open Office. I'll be opening it in Word and then get back to proofing and editing and chapterizing.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

4443 yesterday I was on a roll. I was pretty fuzzy headed when I was done yesterday so today I will be going over what I wrote and working on my notes.  I don't see much writing getting done today, but you never know.  Was catching up on everything I have on my Dvr and the next chapter was playing out in my head and I couldn't concentrate.  It is like this book is taking over, not to mention I have all my YA nieces calling everyday after school wanting more of it to read. (I think that is a good sign, well I hope it it.)  Can't disappoint them.    I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

3,000 words, which adds up to a total of 42,000 on Dreams of Earth--having fun


----------



## aniaahlborn (Mar 10, 2011)

> 10,000 word in a day? I've got no idea how people come even close to that...maybe I'm just doing it wrong.


Maybe I'm just working one too many full-time jobs.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

650. I'm the world's slowest writer.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Last night I got 4 hours of sleep, but yet I was still able to do some writing on set while I sat doing nothing. Man was I tired. But luckily I was at the point in the story where it stopped being funny and started getting genuine. Genuine is much easier to write. I was thinking about writing some more tonight, but I am so tired right now that all I can do is crash. 

So here are my numbers:

Today I converted 1442 script words to 2230 book words.

If I put in a full day tomorrow it will be my last.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Only 2,700 words today so far, but I haven't started my evening session just yet. Closing in on the end of MOST LIKELY...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Late-night writing session done.

Final word count on MOST LIKELY... at least prior to the revision stage? 60,683.

So my final word could for today was ... 6,314 words, between my afternoon and late-night sessions.

Sweet sweet sleep is next.

Revisions begin tomorrow! (Later today, technically.)

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/03/31/draft-complete-revisions-next/


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

An entire book!  Then I woke up.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

So this morning I started early and I converted 2527 script words to 4103 book words.

And with those numbers... wait for it. I am... wait for it... COMPLETE! The first draft of 'Fixing Cupid' is done!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> So this morning I started early and I converted 2527 script words to 4103 book words.
> 
> And with those numbers... wait for it. I am... wait for it... COMPLETE! The first draft of 'Fixing Cupid' is done!


All those wait for its, and no mention of the word "Legen-" "-Dary!"

Barney Stinson will start a charity for you... a charity that will prove to be more popular than Jerry's Kids and become "Legen... wait for it... Jerry!" "LegendJerry!"


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> All those wait for its, and do mention of the word "Legen-" "-Dary!"
> 
> Barney Stinson will start a charity for you... a charity that will prove to be more popular than Jerry's Kids and become "Legen... wait for it... Jerry!" "LegendJerry!"


Haha!

Btw, congratulations yourself on completing your own "LegendJerry" work.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

I only wrote about 250 yesterday. But they were the last 250 of my outline.

Started the first draft today.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

It was a good night....4000!!!


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

Yesterday was a 2755 word day, today I haven't written anything but went through everything in Camp Vamp I have written thus far and corrected some pretty common mistakes.  Have I ever mentioned that commas are the bane of my existence?  Camp Vamp is up to 21,586 words, halfway there since I am shooting for 40k or just above, but I cant really say. I guess however long it takes to finish the story. Never know though I might take a notion to write tonight after we watch Black Swan.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Haha!
> 
> Btw, congratulations yourself on completing your own "LegendJerry" work.


You too, Cris! Fun that we crossed a stage 1 finish line on the same day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

2086 yesterday. I was waiting for my beta reader to finish her run through of the one I just finished and I had nothing better to do. I started the third book to go into an anthology to be published in December. My goal is 12-15K.

I'm only up to 400 for today, but the night is young.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Wrote nothing, but yesterday I used the Smashwords Style Guide and formatted the living daylights out of MOST LIKELY..., and then I broke it up from 6 super-long chapters into 25 easily-readable chapters and then did revisions on the new chapter 1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A mere 500 yesterday but I did get a haircut so it wasn't a wasted day.


----------



## Mainak Dhar (Mar 1, 2011)

Have got started on a new novel now- and realizing that I'm going to have good days and bad days, am aiming for consistency v/s short bursts. In 16 days have written about 1000 words every day- and that means that if I keep it up, should have a first draft in about 60-70 days.


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

Zero.  But there's still today!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Zero--went out to lunch with my writing group and got some feedback, good ideas.  Monday, the work begins anew! I am writing a sequel and finding it really hard to choose the voice.


----------



## Spenser (Mar 19, 2011)

Minus 5 so far. Just deleted half a sentence and am blocked...


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

EGranfors said:


> Zero--went out to lunch with my writing group and got some feedback, good ideas. Monday, the work begins anew! I am writing a sequel and finding it really hard to choose the voice.


For me that's usually the hardest part. And it is especially hard when it comes to comedy. With *'Fixing Cupid'*, the book I just finished the first draft on, I captured the voice pretty quickly. But each time I sat to write it I was always scared it was gone. By the end, I don't know if I kept my original voice or if I had just reverted to my fall back voice.

I guess I will see today, because after taking yesterday off, editing starts today.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally, I have something to write here!  Finished my last revision of Compis, so now, while it's at the proofer's I get to write something else.
2080 written on my short story during kidlet's naptime.  It's not much, but it's a start.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kCopeseeley said:


> Finally, I have something to write here! Finished my last revision of Compis, so now, while it's at the proofer's I get to write something else.
> 2080 written on my short story during kidlet's naptime. It's not much, but it's a start.


I started my latest wip with 2086 on Thursday, so it's a very good start.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think I wrote anything new. I did read through a manuscript, I am preparing.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

None. Took the Sabbath off but I'm back at it now and tomorrow (Sunday).

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/03/row-80-round-2-goals/


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Mainak Dhar said:


> Have got started on a new novel now- and realizing that I'm going to have good days and bad days, am aiming for consistency v/s short bursts. In 16 days have written about 1000 words every day- and that means that if I keep it up, should have a first draft in about 60-70 days.


Hi Mainak,
I know this is a little off topic but I see that you are running a banner ad. Could you tell me how much you paid for it and what the success of it has been? If you want you can PM me. I'm trying to decide if I should run one.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

My goal was to reach the 30,000 mark in my current WIP, so I wrote 2555 words yesterday and reached my goal. Yeah!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

25 words! Haha! I sat down to write and then my sister returned from Chicago, and I got distracted. Shortest. Writing session. Ever.

Hopefully I can crank out more today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yesterday I worked on putting my anthology together. Can't do any more until I get the last story back from my beta reader. 

It will be a writing day today.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Although I just finished writing *'Fixing Cupid', * a romantic comedy. I have decided to cleanse my palette before editing by writing a supernatural novella called *'Run From The Reaper'.* You can follow my process by clicking on the book cover below.

Today was my first day of writing and I converted 2183 words to 2555.

I won't get to write much tomorrow because I am loaded with my other jobs. But I am expecting to do 5000 words all of the days that I'm free. This story really shouldn't take me more than 10 days to write. Must keep writing!


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been editing my current novel for the last few months so I haven't technically been creating any new structure for a while, just revising.  Should be starting a new project this summer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just under 1K yesterday. I should have gotten more done, but I made the mistake of sitting in the front row of GS's TKD class. I usually sit in the corner so no one will talk to me. That and he was practicing and sparring with the katana (wood, of course) and that's always fun to watch.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I wrote 746 words. I feel bad. I won't even make an excuse. I was supposed to get at least 2500 words done. I thought that I was supposed to be the machine.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Currently in revision/clean-up mode.

Passed by the 33% done benchmark and closing in on 50% done.

Then it'll be off to my beta group.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

1,114 words yesterday. Not too bad. I was going to finish chapter seven yesterday, but I decided I wanted to ponder the last scene a bit more before I tackled it. Goal for today is to finish that scene and then get started on chapter eight.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

actually, I wrote about 500. I've been on a self imposed blog streak, so I'm writing flash fiction in the genre of the host blog and yesterday I had to get a fantasy piece ready....and I'm not a genre writer. It's really stretching my wings.

I will have to write another 500 today for an erotic site. now that one should be interesting. grin


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

3500 words, though spread across a number of stories.  Best day in a while though.  Aiming for more tomorrow.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

933.  Kept trying to re-select the section I'd written to see if it wasn't a higher number.  It wasn't.  But they were 933 good additions!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Passed the halfway mark today... rollin' on.


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I managed to get in about 1200 yesterday. So far today I have 1000 maybe more this afternoon if I can find some information.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I wrote while on set of a Hallmark movie and put in a total of 7 hours of writing. Yet this is all of the words that I wrote. I think something is wrong here.

Yesterday I converted 2462 script words to 3843 book words.

Tomorrow I'm on the set of Grey's Anatomy again. Check out my blog entry by clicking on the 'Run From the Reaper' cover below.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

~ 3,900.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

2100
And now I'm in editing mode


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

1,170 yesterday. Not bad considering the awful headache I was dealing with.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

1,103 -- And half were written while eating a peanut butter sandwich. Just to put it into perspective.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok I have to get back on the writing train tonight. It is so hard to keep up with it the way I want to sometimes. I had visitors all last weekend, and then my husband went back on nights for a month which changes my whole schedule for a month. So instead of my afternoons being full of writing, in April it has to be at night. 0 words written since last Thursday due to visitors and the change. Back on the wagon tonight!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

About 2600 yesterday - another day like that and I'll be done writing this sword and sorcery pulp novelette (inspired by re-reading the great Robert E Howard's Conan stories).

Then comes editing etc.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this thread. My goal is to get 10k done by Sunday night. Didn't do any today because I don't feel great. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Wrote 3200 yesterday, felt pretty miserable. Pulled off 4500 today, and feeling much better. I really should go to bed at better times.


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs (Mar 1, 2011)

My husband is out of town on business this week so it’s just me, myself and I to worry about here at home. It’s been an all-out writing blitz! 

Yes, there are a few (insert giant burst of laughter here) dishes piled in the sink, as well as a “few” other chores left undone. I’m wearing the same grubby, holey jeans all week; have smudgy makeup; dirty hair. I’m frighteningly unkempt and should be damned ashamed but…

…8,700 words written the day before yesterday, 8,300 yesterday and 7,800 today (so far).

Wahoo! 

--signed: the highly unattractive and slovenly but exceedingly productive DDD


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I ended up with 2000 yesterday. Now I have about 3200. I need to do more research today so I may get slowed down.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbraAnnino said:


> I love this thread. My goal is to get 10k done by Sunday night. Didn't do any today because I don't feel great. Thanks for the inspiration!


I have to say that this thread inspired me to write more often and to write more words when I do. I was doing 1500 a day when I started. Now when I do 1500 I barely feel like I'm getting started.

I'm not sure who started this thread but kudos to them.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Daisy Dexter Dobbs said:


> &#8230;8,700 words written the day before yesterday, 8,300 yesterday and 7,800 today (so far).


Wow! Hats off to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

~1,900.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't written a single word this week as I was having some weird pains in my hand ... turns out I've broken it, lol.


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I managed to get in 700 words and move my wagon train to Ft.Laramie. I also went through another story I have been ignoring and cleaned it up some. A few more and it may be ready to go. About 12000 words on that one. It is a long held back sequel to my other fantasy. I want to get it right this time.


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

3400 words here, well above my average of 2000 or so.  I never get into the super high numbers like 8-10 thousand, I spend a lot of time going back and redoing things I just wrote out of insane neurosis.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I converted 2521 script words to 3669 book words.

After a very slow start, I got a lot written today on the set of Grey's Anatomy. They were shooting their season finale. And after that I put in another 2 and a half hours in once I got off at 11pm.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Daisy Dexter Dobbs said:


> My husband is out of town on business this week so it's just me, myself and I to worry about here at home. It's been an all-out writing blitz!
> 
> Yes, there are a few (insert giant burst of laughter here) dishes piled in the sink, as well as a "few" other chores left undone. I'm wearing the same grubby, holey jeans all week; have smudgy makeup; dirty hair. I'm frighteningly unkempt and should be damned ashamed but&#8230;
> 
> ...


WoW


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

2500


----------



## Lee Moan (Apr 27, 2010)

I wrote the first 1000 words of a new novel yesterday and then decided to scrap it. I don't do that very often, but I just didn't like the feel of it. Going to go back today to start again. To be honest, it was just nice to be composing after having been editing for, like, _months_.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to start thinking in terms of words.  I always go by pages.  For example, I'm averaging about a page a day for the past week or so (8.5 x 11 pages).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

naomi_jay said:


> I haven't written a single word this week as I was having some weird pains in my hand ... turns out I've broken it, lol.


Goodness, not fun. Hope it heels quickly for you.

Wrote 2K last night. I've been busy putting together my anthology and yesterday was the first time I could sit down and write.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Glenn Bullion said:


> I have to start thinking in terms of words. I always go by pages. For example, I'm averaging about a page a day for the past week or so (8.5 x 11 pages).


Words is a better gauge of how much you're writing. If you have a lot of short dialogue, you'll end up with more pages but less words.

I set my pages at 5.5x8.5 because that's the final size of the paperback and gives me a good idea of where it's going to end up.

Besides, 2,000 words sounds better than 8 pages.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

1853 words.  And it's only 12:21PM.  I'm taking a lunch break and I hope to jump right back in for another 2-3K.

Edit: Oh wait, the thread says yesterday.  I should've posted this tomorrow.   Well, yesterday I wrote about 600.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

3k today on Paladin. Since this is just a little side-project, I'm hoping to end it at about 80k, instead of ballooning up to 120k like most my novels end up doing. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

Rounded out the night last night with 1792. Have the house to myself for the rest of the night getting ready to get to cracking.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

New personal best. I decided that I would spend the entire day writing. So from noon to midnight all I took were 2hours worth of breaks for meals and juggling. The result:

Yesterday I converted 5797 script words to 8194 book words

At this rate I should be done by Sunday night or Monday day. That would be a 7 or 8 day turnaround for a book. That is one way to increase your book list.  

Oh, and by the way, if you want to get hits on your blog from all over the world, mention that you worked on the season finale of Grey's Anatomy. I'm partially expecting to be barred from working on the show again. It's a good thing that I really didn't even hint to what the season finale is about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A good day's work, Cristian. Let us know when the episode airs so we can watch for you, especially since it may be your swan song.

Another 2K words yesterday and I have enough characters in this one to do two sequels.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Probably about two hundred words written, but more importantly: THIRD EDIT FINISHED. Definitely the final edit, the manuscript is in great shape and ready for its penultimate proofing run.  Tomorrow: formatting, experimentation, .mobi creation, proofing.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

2324 last night, getting a late start tonight.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday came in at 2319--a good day for me.  today, erm, too much time on the boards.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I just finished my second book in 5 weeks! And these will probably be my most successful books yet. They are extremely mass market. 

Yesterday I converted 8,864 script words to 10,243 book words.

You know, the first time I saw someone post 10,000 words on this thread I thought they were making a joke. I honestly didn't think it was possible. I remember when I started this thread I thought that 1,500 words 4 days a week was a lot. Thank you David and the rest of you for setting me straight. I will from now on treat my writing like it is a job instead of a pass time. I don't think that I will ever do 10,000 words in a day again, but it is good to know what's possible if I put my head down and just do it.

Oh, and please congratulate me. *'The First Day After Life'* just got its first review. It was from an Amazon top 10 reviewer and it was 5-star http://www.amazon.com/First-Day-After-Life-ebook/dp/B004Q3RPOQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4. I was worried about this one. It is an ambitious book. Those types of books are easy to fail. The two books I just finished, not ambitious at all.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Did 7000 over 3 days, then none yesterday (though was working on blog plus some marketing.)  Around 1000 today, though that was for two outlines for the next two sword and sorcery novelettes - next step is to turn outlines into stories.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

1917 yesterday.  Off work today, so I plan on trying for 3 to 5K today.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Harper Alibeck said:


> Are you a writer, an actor, or...?


It's funny you ask that because all of my friends ask the same thing. I have a very active mind so I always have to fill it with something. But I have decided that for another year or 2, I am a writer. And I will try to put out as many books as I can in that period. However, that does not apply if I manage to sell any of my scripts or if I get a development deal. Then I'm back to being a producer. 

As to Callie's baby. I was a background guy in the episode that answers that question. I wouldn't want to spoil it for anyone though. What I can also tell you is that the season finale is excellent!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Today I mostly worked on a book cover I was commissioned to create, by a fellow indie.

But I'm certainly planning to get back to some first-draft writing Monday, once I'm up and at 'em again.

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/11/goals-met-goals-await/


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Around a thousand. Not really that much, but it finished the chapter. Will be a couple of days till I write more since mapping out the next chapter comes first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

2200 words yesterday. I'm usually happy if I do 2000 so i went a little over my daily goal. I want to finish this WIP by Friday, and if I maintain that pace, I should be able to get it done.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 2200 words yesterday. I'm usually happy if I do 2000 so i went a little over my daily goal. I want to finish this WIP by Friday, and if I maintain that pace, I should be able to get it done.


You can do it!

By the way, I just noticed that you have posted over 12,000 posts on KB. When did you join?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I edited 27,588 words on 'Fixing Cupid'.

For as quickly as I wrote this book, it is really clean. I know that I have never been one to just keep writing if I make an error of some type. But this is the cleanest one of my books have ever been. I should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> You can do it!
> 
> By the way, I just noticed that you have posted over 12,000 posts on KB. When did you join?


Thanks, Cristian. I'm already 3/4 of the way towards today's goal.

I joined 11/08. I bought my Kindle 8/08, so I still have the original Kindle. I was a Kindle owner long before I was a Kindle author.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Cristian. I'm already 3/4 of the way towards today's goal.
> 
> I joined 11/08. I bought my Kindle 8/08, so I still have the original Kindle. I was a Kindle owner long before I was a Kindle author.


Then you must have seen a lot of author "take off" during your time. Were there every any that you thought, 'this person should take off' and then they did?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Then you must have seen a lot of author "take off" during your time. Were there every any that you thought, 'this person should take off' and then they did?


There were some I thought would take off, and although they do very well, I felt they should have done a lot better for as good as they are. I had a feeling about David Dalglish. I don't read his genre, but I sampled a couple just to get an idea of his writing. He's very good. He got a real boost when Amazon had that weekend when they were giving away books and his was one of them. That's when his career really took off but it wouldn't have happened if he didn't have the talent to back it up.

When I first started, there were very few authors here compared to now. We didn't have the book bazaar or the cafe and we could bump our threads anytime we wanted. Then we got a flood of authors so order had to be restored. It was chaotic there for a while.


----------



## Michael Collado (Mar 26, 2011)

My internet connection was down this morning and I was able to write 1,000 words in two hours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael Drake said:


> My internet connection was down this morning and I was able to write 1,000 words in two hours.


Yup, that's my secret, too. Get away from the Internet.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

1600 words yesterday.  Close to finishing this novelette rough draft.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

2,514. I'm actually pretty pleased about that because it's the most I've written in awhile.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I had a feeling about David Dalglish. I don't read his genre, but I sampled a couple just to get an idea of his writing. He's very good. He got a real boost when Amazon had that weekend when they were giving away books and his was one of them. That's when his career really took off but it wouldn't have happened if he didn't have the talent to back it up.


Awwwwwww *blush*


----------



## slpierce (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, you guys are blowing me away.  I wrote 800 words yesterday but I didn't get started until ten last night (that's my excuse).  Where does everyone find the time?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

slpierce said:


> Wow, you guys are blowing me away. I wrote 800 words yesterday but I didn't get started until ten last night (that's my excuse). Where does everyone find the time?


I'm not married or in a relationship. I've given up on racquetball (my previous obsession) and I don't hang out with friends any more. I don't watch TV until after I'm done with my work and for the last 2 weeks I've been working either writing or editing between 10 and 12 hours a day.

Let's just say that I want to be a successful author very badly.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

For *'Fixing Cupid'* I edited 13,000 words today, wrote my description and minus some light work that I have to do on the cover tomorrow, I am done. The release is very soon. 

So either tomorrow or the day after, I will start editing *'Run From The Reaper*.'


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Did around 2700 words today, finishing off the next rough draft (which stands at a bit over 5800 words.)

Rewrite starts tomorrow, and will easily bring it up over the 8K+ length that will be its final length.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

3K yesterday, so that's 1K over my daily goal. What I like about the wip is it sets up two more novelettes in the series.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

500 words for me. Maybe I'll do better today.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

3552 words today with maybe a little time to do a more tonight. This was after being stuck a couple days on how to procede with a point in the story, but figured it out and made it over the hump.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Nothing written. Trading beta-readings.

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/14/trading-betas/


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I didn't write a word because I did it finalizing *'Fixing Cupid'*. And now it is published! Check out my blog about it.

http://runfromthereaper.blogspot.com/2011/04/published-fixing-cupid-today.html

Tomorrow I will start editing *'Run From the Reaper'*. I'm almost there!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I quit at 2800 words. I could have gone further but it was a good stopping place.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing other than updating and revising.


----------



## RachelAstor (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooh, great thread! I have two sets of writing projects, 1 set for my attemt at getting traditionally pubbed and 1 set for my self-pubs.

Had a pretty good day yesterday, 1500 words on my trad. WIP and about 30 pages proofed for my next Kindle release, _Payback's a Witch_.

Today, not so much, day job is getting in the way. I'm about 400 words on my trad. WIP and nothing on _Payback_. Boo 

Great progress everyone!


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

Rounded out the day with 5068 words yesterday. Up to 31000 thus far.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I edited 7,893 words on *'Run From The Reaper*.' It is slow going.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I set aside the whole day for writing and only racked up a disappointing 2200 words. Of course, there was that two hour nap ...


----------



## John M. Dow (Apr 14, 2011)

1,000. I stick to a very strict 1,000 words a day. It's a nice, steady, achievable pace which never feels like work yet mounts up pretty quickly. Just crossed the 40,000 mark last night, so Careless Talk is 1/3 of the way there. It was quite a nice session too, as I've just finished a chapter set on an analogy of the Marie Celeste (names changed out of sensitivity) which was very dark and nasty (given it was a pivotal chapter revealing a deep flaw in the protagonist's character). The next chapter is very much brighter and even has scope for a little bit of comedy. 

John


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I edited 1386 words of *'Run From The Reaper*.' I slightly missed my goal of 10,000. But I think this book might be special. The writing sometimes reads as lyrically as a song.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

2100 words yesterday and right on track. The wip is officially a novella.


----------



## EverythingIndie (Mar 9, 2011)

I managed to crank out a whopping 6,500 words yesterday! My head hurt by the end of it.


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothing spectacular:  1600 words on Richard Alpert (LOST) and 3100 words on Game of Thrones.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I aim for 1,000 every day. Wrote about 1,600 yesterday but nothing today because I'm feeling a bit down. Taking a day off. The story is at 10,000 words so it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't do any editing today because I've had 20 minutes of sleep over the past 36 hours. I would have done some after getting home from set, but my brain is a little tired. I'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

2,500 for me.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Got about 1,500 yesterday. I shoot for between 1,000 and 2,000 per day, more on weekends. At this pace, the first draft will be finished sometime in May. Won't get much done tonight because I need to finish the outline. I'm at the point in the book (for me about 20-25% complete) where I know what needs to happen up until the final resolution, and now I have to sit down and finish the outline of the thing so I can put the hammer down and finish.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Between taking Mom to the eye doc and GS to TKD, I wrote 2K words. I just don't get as much done at home as I do in waiting rooms.


----------



## Frank Marcopolos (Dec 29, 2010)

~1,000. But some of them were repeated frequently.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

1000--went back and restarted my sequel!


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

4,500 yesterday for me. 2,000 so far today, hoping to get to 4,000.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

William BK. said:


> 4,500 yesterday for me. 2,000 so far today, hoping to get to 4,000.


Yesterday I edited 10,382 words.

I was expecting to do more done this week but it was hard working while on the set of the TV show Bones. It was much easier to write while on the set of Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Emeline Danvers (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost 5500.  

I finally figured out how to stop self-editing as I went.  Sort of.  Okay,  I did go back a couple of times and fiddle around with things, but then I stopped myself and kept going.  Averaged about 1032 words per hour without self-editing, and about 911 words per hour when I couldn't control myself and edited a tiny bit.  

It was an experiment, and it worked great!  Before that I was averaging 500 an hour.  Less if I lost track and went crazy with the editing.  What a waste of time that was!

No more self-editing for me.

(Now, if I can just tear myself away...I've got four thousand more words to write tonight.  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

~1,500 + some revising.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had a really productive start to my holidays, averaging 1500 words a day. Just a small pity that 2 of those days were erased by my Beta version of Scrivener that decided it didn't want to save anything.

Transferred everything over to OO word and did a lot of editing and still wrote 1300 words yesterday. Really annoyed with Scrivener. That is a major bug.

I'd warn anyone that wants to use Windows Beta Scrivener to backup via exporting after every session. Saving seems to be hit and miss.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Only wrote a few hundred yesterday because I finished the WIP. YAY!! Did some editing and I'll finish it up today. 33K words 105 pages.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

None. Again. Bummer.


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

I went about a week without adding a single word to my WIP. For the last three days however I've added about 3,000 words a day. I might make my self imposed July 1 deadline after all.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Only wrote a few hundred yesterday because I finished the WIP. YAY!! Did some editing and I'll finish it up today. 33K words 105 pages.


Congrats!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I edited 6,483 words today. That finishes the 2nd draft of 'Run From The Reaper'. 

The plan tomorrow is to read over the whole book again and then once I get the cover back in 5 days I will be ready to publish. 

So starting Wednesday I start working on my next project. It is a novelette called 'Everybody vs. The Ferret'. It is an extension of my 'Everybody...' series. But instead of it being self-helpish. It is more like an animated TV series. I should be able to finish the first one by the end of next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finished the edit yesterday. Now I have to decide which story I'm going to work on next. I have the first story done on two series and started the first story on another series and another novelette. 

I think I'll just read through what I've done and see what strikes me.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I just finished my last edit on *'Run From The Reaper'*. Next is getting my cover and formatting the book and finding excerpts to exchangers.

Ya know, I think that I may have written too many books. Finishing hasn't made me excited at all. Man, I hope that readers don't have the same response.

My next book will be my Amazon Single: *Everybody vs. The Ferret*.


----------



## MeloniePhillips (Jan 13, 2011)

I have fallen way off track this week and last and I am so disgusted. I've gotten maybe 3000 words.  I think I have a storm a phobia. We have had storm after storm, tornado watch after tornado watch, warning after warning, and now all this flooding all around. My mind can't concentrate on anything but the weather. It's supposed to clear up Thursday and hopefully then I can get to cracking and finish, but until then I can't focus. Ugh!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think I wrote a single word yesterday. In my defense, the kiddies and I were sick all day.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I converted 713 script words to 2113 book words for *Everybody vs The Ferret*.

I so want to be done with this book by the end of this weekend but I don't know if I have the mental fortitude to do it. We'll see.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

8,000 yesterday, a short story for the new Machine of Death anthology.  Writing a short after working on novels for years kind of feels like a holiday


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

None, on hiatus. Catching up on my reading.


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

So! I just started the discussion "how many hours do you spend writing a day" BEFORE I found this thread  Opps!

I loved reading everyone's reply! Thursday, I wrote 1,753 words. Friday-nothing because of the Royal Wedding! BUT-I was inspired for a great book idea! Does that count?   I was already writing in my mind and dreaming in my dreams of scenes! 

Anyway, today, I will hopefully write 3-5k. 

Do any of you write multiple stories at once? (And count your overall word count between multiple stories)?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

lacycameywrites.com said:


> So! I just started the discussion "how many hours do you spend writing a day" BEFORE I found this thread  Opps!
> 
> I loved reading everyone's reply! Thursday, I wrote 1,753 words. Friday-nothing because of the Royal Wedding! BUT-I was inspired for a great book idea! Does that count?  I was already writing in my mind and dreaming in my dreams of scenes!
> 
> ...


Hey Lacy,
I've threatened to write 2 books at once but haven't. Other people here have though. They usually report then separately and then combine the totals together.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I converted 5104 script words to 5714 book words. And with that I am done writing *Everybody vs The Ferret*.

Because it is so short, I should be able to do all of the editing and formating tomorrow. I am treating this as if it were the TV show South Park. The writers of that show write and produce the shows in one week. So in a month I'm going to try and write and publish the second book in the series in a week. But this time I will actually have to come up with something from scratch. Let's see how well I do.

But until then I will do a little resting. And after that I will continue on with my abandoned major novel *Samurai Zombie Hunter*.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Yesterday? None. Which is unusual for me, but I was busy.

Today: 1000
Yesterday: 0
Day before: 1000
Day before that: 3500 (wish there were more days like this!)

I've had two 10,000-word days in my life and a handful of 5,000 and 6,000 word days. But those come rarely. My average is probably more like 2,000 a day.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I edited 7852 and I'm done with Everybody vs The Ferret: 1

I finished today and felt such a weight off of my shoulders. And I'm so happy be done! Sooo happy! I was more tired than I ever imagined. *Run From the Reaper* will be out tomorrow. *Everybody vs The Reaper:* 1 will be out tomorrow or the day after. After 2 months and 4 releases I desperately need a break. Now I'm taking it. I just hope I write again.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 4,392 words for my novel *Samurai Zombie Hunter*.

It was my first day back to writing a novel that isn't based on previous material. I thought that it would be harder than it was. And I wrote for 5 hours without feeling exceptionally tired. That was good. I'll try to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Less than 1,000.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm pretty much doing 2K a day nearly every day. Getting to a critical scene in the WIP. Maybe 4K words to go.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

Hundreds, but alas, none for the cause.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

About 2200. I wanted more but I hit a bit of a wall.  
Tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

You guys make me look slow. I only do about 1000 words a day at the moment!


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

2042 so far today. Supposed to be doing word wars w/ my writing group tonight, though.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I wrote exactly 4,000 words today on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*.

I was a little disappointed because I was hoping to complete an entire chapter today. I did not. Oh well. I also thought that I had completed 5,000 words today.

So many unmet expectations.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

23,000 over the last three days, although none yesterday.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I do like this thread. I have written loads today. Reading how hard you all work has given me the kick up the butt I needed. Thanks to everyone involved in the thread. Motivation is at an all time high.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

1,310, all thanks to wordmongering on Twitter. That game really kicks your butt into gear. I never wrote that much before (yeah, I'm slow. ).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Unless we are counting posting on threads and other personal stuff, I wrote nothing for a book.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Alex Sinclair said:


> I do like this thread. I have written loads today. Reading how hard you all work has given me the kick up the butt I needed. Thanks to everyone involved in the thread. Motivation is at an all time high.


It was the same for me when I first started. I used to shoot for 1,500 a day. And then I saw how much David the Half-orc and others were putting up on a consistent basis. I write considerably more now.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 4,816 words on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*.

Tomorrow I should be able to finish off the first half of the book at about 35,000 words.


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

Yesterday I wrote 3,500 something. (And basically wrapped up the book) (Yay!  ) Today, started outlining book 2 and not finished with writing for the day. @Ben-23,000 words! That's great! I feel up to that challenge! Why don't you start a challenge thread?


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow... 

And I felt good about a consistent 1K on my main project.  

I will work harder.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

lacycameywrites.com said:


> Yesterday I wrote 3,500 something. (And basically wrapped up the book) (Yay!  ) Today, started outlining book 2 and not finished with writing for the day. @Ben-23,000 words! That's great! I feel up to that challenge! Why don't you start a challenge thread?


It's not a race  And keep in mind that's just 'first drafting', it doesn't include the days I spent making notes, researching, or outlining.

8000 words today so far, I guess I'll get up to 10k unless I get distracted or--ooh, a distraction!


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

No way, lol. I said how motivated and inspired I was by this thread. I just came to brag about my improved word count and Ben has beaten me... by a country mile! lol. I shall return to my books, lol.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

1,640 words today on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*.

That finished off the first half of the book.


----------



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

I wrote 500 today. Then I was surprised when I calculated 500 every day for 4 months is 60,000 words. That's a short novel ! Not counting editing, rewrites, plotting, etc etc. My first attempt at a novel. I'm in unknown territory and learning as i go. Huge job.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

349. And 0 the day before. I'm an epic slacker.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

skyrunner said:


> I wrote 500 today. Then I was surprised when I calculated 500 every day for 4 months is 60,000 words. That's a short novel ! Not counting editing, rewrites, plotting, etc etc. My first attempt at a novel. I'm in unknown territory and learning as i go. Huge job.


Way to go Skyrunner! Remember, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 3,540 words on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*

A couple hundred words short of my goal but I decided to write over the weekend to keep me on pace to finish the book by the end of next week. We'll see.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

TWELVE!  THOUSAND!  WORDS!

I had to shout over all this noise outside, apparently there's a band called Rapture doing some publicity thing and they're terribly noisy.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> TWELVE! THOUSAND! WORDS!
> 
> I had to shout over all this noise outside, apparently there's a band called Rapture doing some publicity thing and they're terribly noisy.


Congrats! I think that is the most that I've ever seen reported on this thread.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 4,672 words on my book *Samurai Zombie Hunter*

This book is going to be longer than I thought. I have 4 chapters left.


----------



## Zack S (May 22, 2011)

Yesterday I wrote 4 pages of stuff in a journal. If I had to guess I'd say it was between 500-1000 words, but don't hold me to it.



aaronpolson said:


> Wow...
> 
> And I felt good about a consistent 1K on my main project.
> 
> I will work harder.


Writing methods are incredibly idiosyncratic. Don't worry if someone is able to write much, much more than you on a given day. That person is simply marching to the beat of a different drum, to quote Thoreau =)


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

I get in about 4k words a day. I'd like to get in more, but having a five year old sister and dealing with a loud environment when the family is awake makes that difficult.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrote 4,279 words today on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*

I'll be glad when this book is over because it is weighing me down.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

8,000 yesterday, on my way to around the same today, and just having so much fun with this book


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Spent hours sorting different versions of scenes and chapters to get them into a coherent order, then went through and deleted at least 8,000 words. Wrote maybe 1,000, but ended up with around 7,000 less over the day. But that is actually productive.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I am revising right now but try to revise 15-30 pages per day (that was yesterday).
While writing it's: 3-6K per day, per book. Sometimes, I just can't get past 3 and other days...6K just_ happens. _( Those are very good days indeed!)


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

We had a city-wide blackout, so I couldn't get more than 1.5k words done today. My laptop has a crummy battery.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wrote 1000 words yesterday in the departure lounge. Got so caught up in writing that I almost missed my flight.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> 8,000 yesterday, on my way to around the same today, and just having so much fun with this book


Wait, you enjoy writing? Luck you!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

wrote 4,006 words for *Samurai Zombie Hunter*

I actually only did 3,998 and then had to back and start the next sentence to make sure that it was for 4,000.

With this book quickly coming to an end, my thoughts have started to focus on my next book: *Everybody vs The Ferret 2*


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Wait, you enjoy writing? Luck you!


The moment I stop enjoying writing is the moment I'll give up being a writer. 100% serious about that. Right now, though, I'm in the middle of a first draft, which is my favourite place in the world to be. 10,000 yesterday, 10,000 today, having a whale of time. Wish you were here!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> The moment I stop enjoying writing is the moment I'll give up being a writer. 100% serious about that. Right now, though, I'm in the middle of a first draft, which is my favourite place in the world to be. 10,000 yesterday, 10,000 today, having a whale of time. Wish you were here!


That's really great. I've never really loved writing. What I do enjoy is having written. And I guess that I do kind of like writing comedy. But that is a small percentage of what I write. The rest of my writing is so emotionally taxing for me that I kind of resent it.

I mostly write because I am compelled to tell stories. But the activities that I really love are the ones that have more interaction with other people like acting, directing and producing. Writing always just seemed like the necessary first step for me.

But it's great to hear about people that love to write. Even amongst writers, you are a special breed.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 4,067 words on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

Wow.  For me, because I still have a day job, 5k is almost unheard of.  I do maybe 1k on a great night.  Wish I was faster!


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

2.5-3k a day is my usual pace. Any more than that and it drops drastically below even first draft quality.


----------



## Dave Ebright (Nov 26, 2010)

2,786 - And every word was perfect. Yeah, right.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I wrote 3,947 words for *Samurai Zombie Hunter*

I should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Great thread!  Big fat Zero yesterday, but hope to update tomorrow with better news!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

For the past few years I feel like I haven't written anything, just edited and reworked text. I'm quite excited to be able to say that that's about to change as I begin work on a new series over the next few days, but that'll be punctuated (though the joy not dimmed) by an editing workload on the third book of my current series which I'll be trying to get ready for release next year.

To compound the fun, the current series is fantasy, while the new project is historical. It'll be a nice change.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

666--see my post, creepy but true.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

1000! I know I am slow compared to others...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing for the book and plenty for email and message boards.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 2,540 on *Samurai Zombie Hunter*.

I have finished the book and I'm so tired and glad to be done.


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats with finishing!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 568 words for *Everybody vs The Ferret: 2*

I am a little embarrassed that I didn't make any where close to my quota. I will have to make up for it tomorrow. I did do some work on the cover for *Samurai Zombie Hunter* so at least I wasn't completely unproductive.


----------



## lily_m_klein (May 26, 2011)

Yesterday I wrote about 1,000. However, I decided my novel wasn't working in the first person, so spent a lot of time converting many, many pages to third person. Very happy with my decision, but it's a pain in the butt


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Right now I'm converting a script to a novel. So I will report how many words that I have converted from script words to book words.
> 
> I did 2 sessions; One during the day and the other at about midnight.
> 
> ...


I just wonder if that really writing. More like transcribing, I would say.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I managed 5,000 words yesterday. and 1000 for an article. I find it hard to manage my time between marketing and writing when I am on a roll with the writing and sales slip. Right now I am on a roll.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Jon Olson said:


> I just wonder if that really writing. More like transcribing, I would say.


I think it is because a lot has to be added to the source material to make it feel like a book. The word counts look similar but 50% of the words are different. In the case of Run From the Reaper about 70% or 80% of the words are different. The only things that are the same when I did the conversations is the dialog, and *Run From the Reaper * was heavy on action.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 3,960 words on *Everybody vs The Ferret: 2*


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Minus* 20,000 words.

I cut a third off a 60k non-fiction WIP. It felt good actually, seems much, much tighter. Thought it would hurt but it didn't.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

2000 words yesterday, but the rest of the weekend is too sunny, I don't think anything will be accomplished


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

momilp said:


> 2000 words yesterday, but the rest of the weekend is too sunny, I don't think anything will be accomplished


Write outside!

I found a quiet little park near my house with a picnic bench. Perfect for writing. I set up my iPod with speakers, and aside from the odd stray confused jogger, I had the place to myself.

Bliss.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Around 1200. Compared to a lot of people on this thread, that doesn't seem like that much. Still, between the writing, an online college job, helping my wife write a musical for fifth graders, and chasing around a 13-month-old, I still feel pretty good about it. I'm even prouder to have been able to keep up the 1,000 words a day count steadily over the last week.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> Write outside!
> 
> I found a quiet little park near my house with a picnic bench. Perfect for writing. I set up my iPod with speakers, and aside from the odd stray confused jogger, I had the place to myself.
> 
> Bliss.


I live in the Pacific Northwest (USA) where, when the sun comes out, people go worship pagan deities asking for more  
Just kidding! 
By the way, I love the image you depicted.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

VKScott said:


> Around 1200. Compared to a lot of people on this thread, that doesn't seem like that much. Still, between the writing, an online college job, helping my wife write a musical for fifth graders, and chasing around a 13-month-old, I still feel pretty good about it. I'm even prouder to have been able to keep up the 1,000 words a day count steadily over the last week.


I have the same feeling when I read other people's numbers, but sometimes it is really hard cutting some time just for writing. I daresay you did a lot! Cheers


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Yesterday, I spent the whole day marketing.  Today, I wrote about 1,800 words.  Not nearly enough, but at least it's something.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

VKScott said:


> Around 1200. Compared to a lot of people on this thread, that doesn't seem like that much. Still, between the writing, an online college job, helping my wife write a musical for fifth graders, and chasing around a 13-month-old, I still feel pretty good about it. I'm even prouder to have been able to keep up the 1,000 words a day count steadily over the last week.


Considering your distractions your output is extremely impressive. On days when I have even the slightest of distractsion my output drops to something much lower than 1200. Great work!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

Does homework count   Because if so, I wrote an 8 page final on the ethics of casinos.

Nicholas.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 2,081 on *Everybody vs The Ferret: 2* and I am just disgusted with myself for falling so far short of my goal for today.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

nicholasmcgirr said:


> Does homework count  Because if so, I wrote an 8 page final on the ethics of casinos.
> 
> Nicholas.


Was you fer 'em or agin' 'em? 

Oh, and I wrote 1794 words today. Huzzah!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I wrote 4,126 words for *Everybody vs The Ferret: 2*.

I'm now finished with the first draft. Yay!

Tomorrow I start editing. Then after that I start editing *Samurai Zombie Hunter*. This comedy I just finsihed should have cleansed my mind of all of the bad stuff that accumulated from SZH. I should now be able to approach SZH with a clear head.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

400. And most of them were dialogue.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

3200 on my Hunchback Assignments series (Last book of the series due end of this month)

Which for me is an excellent day. Though I was aiming for 5000. Tomorrow! Tomorrow! Tomorrow!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Just 1500 for an interview, so it was a good 1500!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday I edited 10,890 words. That was my full novelette *Everybody vs The Ferret: 2*

The book will be available in 5 days.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

1350 for my prequel to Tale of Two Cities.  Only about 60,000 to go.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I try to write 1,000 words minimum a night on my novel or book.  I did that yesterday.  However, I also write for a couple of news sites (Huliq and Examiner.com) and I wrote a press release and then distributed that to announce Sin-Eater: Book Two being published.  Oh, and all day long I work for a PR firm and did write a first draft of an article there...  So, it was more than 1,000 words written...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As reported in the Author Support Thread (the resident word cunting thread), 2,800 words. Light day yesterdday, on Swan Cloud.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

1000 yesterday, and I hope to write twice as many today


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Only wrote 1k today, but considering I've been having a very hard time writing anything lately, it's definite progress.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

samanthawarren said:


> Only wrote 1k today, but considering I've been having a very hard time writing anything lately, it's definite progress.


Don't you hate it when you get in one of those places.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Don't you hate it when you get in one of those places.


I've only been seriously writing since November, so this is really the first time. It sucks.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

0. -_____-.
School has gotten intense. Soon though, soon!


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

2000 of two new scenes in a novel I'm revising (after 8 years!). And 500 of my blog. I love this creative spurt that comes with longer light in the day.


----------



## claytondb (May 4, 2011)

1,005.  I usually try to hit at least 1,000 words a day.  I'm not perfect and I miss some days, but that's usually my goal when I do write.  
So far I have around 18,000 words in my first novel ever!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats, Clayton. You'll love the feeling when you finish off your first.

2k for me yesterday.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

I wrote absolutely nothing yesterday and zero today.  Man I've fallen off the wagon!


----------



## greenpen (May 30, 2011)

VKScott said:


> Around 1200. Compared to a lot of people on this thread, that doesn't seem like that much. Still, between the writing, an online college job, helping my wife write a musical for fifth graders, and chasing around a 13-month-old, I still feel pretty good about it. I'm even prouder to have been able to keep up the 1,000 words a day count steadily over the last week.


Spent most of yesterday editing and worrying about a cover for my new short story. How many words? Dunno!


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

None, but today (Monday), I'm starting on the sequel to my first book. I hope to get at least 3k words per day written.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

About 1800 words yesterday for a blog and interview, but today I'm starting a group of four short stories. I'm hoping to make some good inroads!


----------



## claytondb (May 4, 2011)

942 today.  Not quite a thousand, but it's 12:30 and I'm sleepy : )  Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

This is cheating really as I'm rewriting my six book back to turn them all into ebooks. But I manage about 3000 words a day, but it shouldn't count as writing. When I'm writing from scratch it's between 500 and 2000. Average I guess. I think it's better to write the right words than a record number of words.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Fewer than a hundred. Mostly, I stared out the window and petted the dogs, trying to think of an entertaining transition from one scene to the next. Bboth scenes are written, I just need to get the characters from point "a" to point "b" in as few words as possible and have them arrive at the second scene in the moods I want them to be in.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I wrote 191 to be precise.  How was it this precise, if someone wonders; I use msWord for word and character counts.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I only did abut 600 words on my handwritten WIP, and my 1k on my re-writing. 

I'm on a chapter that is kicking the poop out of me.


----------



## Phaedra (Apr 28, 2011)

Uhm...only about 1K yesterday. I walked outside to get the mail and saw the yard


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

About 2200 yesterday, but I'm not convinced they're very good words or in the right order.


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I wrote over 4,000 words yesterday. I'm going to count myself lucky if I get to 1,000 today. It seems like the day after I have an amazingly productive writing day, is always a slow, tortured pace day. It's like my brain is trying to keep a certain average going.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm on another roll with latest novel while Mind Slide cooks in the oven.

13 days - 37.5K words.  I will take it.


----------



## claytondb (May 4, 2011)

1280 today.  I usually write at night when I'm feeling most creative, but the problem with that is that I get tired around 1,000 or so words and end up going to sleep.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have never kept track, but after reading Dean Wesley Smith a lot lately, I decided to give it a go and do at least 1,000 a day (new writing) at least 6 days a week. June is my first month at it, and I've averaged over 1,000 a day without the day off. Today was my all time high so far - 3,600.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Almost 2900.


----------



## greenpen (May 30, 2011)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Almost 2900.


I only managed a few hundred today on account of the temperature being 30C outside. Pheeewww!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

1400 fiction

500 non-fiction


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

-2,000: I was editing. On the other hand, now I've got the beginning into shape the rest should come fairly easily.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel like it's been a while since I've been here. I edited over 6,000 words today on a book that is simply kicking my ass.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I finally finished the second draft of Samurai Zombie Hunter yesterday.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back, Cristian!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Rex! I don't know if I'm back yet. But it feels nice to know that my absence was noticed.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

1830 and completed Chapter 3 of The Rat King (sequel to Changers' Summer).

My aim is to write every day in August and so far I am 2 for 2 

Mike


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Didn't get a lot of writing done...but did a lot of plotting in my head. Fixed a major plot issue and all the pieces are fitting into place well.  Looking forward to start implementing it today.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I wrote 1800 words yesterday and 1200 today, planning on writing more this afternoon too.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

About 600 on my lunch hour ...


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

1750 yesterday and finished 2/3rds of Chapter 4.  Need to do a load of reading on sand yachts to fill in some gaps when I revise...

Mike


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

A little more than 2,800 words.

But it was an unusual 2,800 words for me. I usually write my novels in the order they are read, but this lengthy scene was one I had skipped earlier and decided to go back and include.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

None; unless you count revisions.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

About 1,000 give or take.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

2000 and now two thirds of the way through chapter 5.

I think I've written more in august so far than in the previous 6 months...

Mike


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

1061 which is about average this summer.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

None. Zero. Zilch. However, I did format Swallow for CreateSpace paperback, so I wasn't a complete slacker, for a change.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

morning session over.  1027 words.  Now time to go to the day job.  I rarely have the energy after work to write, but I always have hope.  We'll see.  It's FRIDAY after all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of editing and vacationing and just got back in to writing last night. I only had about half an hour to work so 500 words felt pretty good. Woke up this morning with inspiration on the brain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

3,000 on the manuscript. A few more on articles and extras I'm working on.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't set any word targets or goals. I just try and get them right.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

I wrote about 300. Not much, I know, but then I typed up what I had written in long hand. So it was 600 in the end   is that cheating?


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I stopped counting after I hit my 2000 word goal but I think I clocked in another 1k or so before I got to a good stopping point and wrote a blog post.  Today while stuck at a dog agility trail I got another 1000 written but sadly that will probably be it for the rest of the day, got to drive back and go to work.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

About 3k ... I've really hit my stride with my current WIP.  FINALLY.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

A little over 3,400. That was an unusually high number for me. I'll have a little extra editing to do, I'm sure, but I was thrilled to have that kind of creative burst.


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

700 words on The Rat King and finished Chapter 5.

Wrote 1250 on a new SF Detective Paranormal Romance (is there such a thing?) that has been bugging me as an idea...

Mike


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I know this doesn't technically count, but I did re-release 'Run From The Reaper' today. And on Saturday I send Samurai Zombie Hunter off to the editor for his final pass. 

I guess the next thing up for me is to finish writing 'Everybody vs The Ferret: 3'. I kind of quit writing for a while there. I checked my sales numbers. It did a number on my head. But I'm slowly getting back to it. We'll see.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

600 words last night. Still trying to get back in the swing after vacation and editing.

Actually, that's not too bad since I usually don't write on Sunday.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I wrote 1,000 words, which was an extra little scene for the next novel in my mystery series. I write very concisely, especially in the first draft, so I always have to add extra later!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I think that I'm back to writing. I have decided to write a YA book series next. But before I get to it I have to finish *'Everybody vs The Ferret: 3'*.

So on that book I wrote 1,324 words yesterday.

I like where it's going. Tomorrow I will be on the set of 'The Closer'. I think the show is on TNT. I will try to get some more writing done then.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Today about 2000 words of the english version of the second Bard Crispin story "Damned inheritance"


----------



## sinclairbrowning (May 16, 2011)

I didn't write all that many yesterday since I'm proofing a book I'm about to put up on Kindle (_Traggedy Ann_, the 5th Trade Ellis mystery originally published by Dell). Those scanned books are a bear to edit.

Anyway, thought I'd share what has worked for me in terms of words written. I try to do 5000 a week, ideally 1000 a day which means a couple of days off. Of course some days might be 3000, some 800. It averages out.

Then I write on my day calendar the days I work and then highlight that in Magic Marker. That way I can flip back through my calendar and see how much, and how often I write, when I started the book, when I finished it, etc. On Sundays I total the words for the week and mark that down.

Using this system I found I could finish a 100,000 word Trade Ellis mystery in 7 months (including rewrites) with a lot of time off.

I used to tell my students if you just write a page a day (typically 250 words) in a year you'll have a book.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

sinclairbrowning said:


> I used to tell my students if you just write a page a day (typically 250 words) in a year you'll have a book.


Great advice! Funny thing, I only managed 250 words yesterday.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

Only 476 yesterday, and NONE today.  I've been working on my PC today, but really, that didn't take all day.  Just never got started, is all.


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I like to try to write between 1500 and 2000 words a day, but I've really sucked wind the last couple of days. I was moving my daughter into her apartment for college yesterday and threw up a big goose-egg. Today I only managed about 900 words...man I need to do a good, solid 2000 tomorrow! If I don't, could someone slap me around a little?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

469 words on *Everybody vs The Ferret: 3*. I didn't have any time at all to write until I got home and writing funny things at that point was near impossible.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

823 words. Oh, but what words they were. (forgive the alliterative)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

I try to aim for 1000 a session; sometimes yes, sometimes no....


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

4k yesterday and another 2k this morning finishing off the first draft of my current WIP.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 3,323 words on the book *Everybody vs The Ferret: 3*. I am hoping to be done tomorrow.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

1,437, and the new book, Swan Cloud has passed the 131,000 word mark.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

JamieDeBree said:


> Right around 650, or thereabouts. Which is pretty normal for me on a daily basis. I'm a "slow & steady" type writer. ;-)


Finally, a reasonable answer. So many put their thousands down, as if it matters to the reader. Quality, not quantity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

About 4,000 on a new project, but then I'd spent the last few days planning, revising and drafting them before I sat down at the PC. I don't expect them to end up in the final project unchanged.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

3000 yesterday, 2200 so far today and the final chap of my WIP!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Only 500 yesterday, but did some research with that as well as some editing of what I wrote the day before.

Everyone have a good writing day, no matter how many words come out!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 2,619 words and *Everybody vs The Ferret: 3* is done. I sat on it longer than I thought I would. I was supposed to complete it in a week. Oh well. And I do believe that this is my most clever work. Yay!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

*FORTY FIVE THOUSAND WORDS*

... proofed 

Still, it was kind of a marathon. Thank goodness for TTS anyway, caught two errors my weary old eyes would've missed.

And now? As a special prize for having completed a proofing run, I get to do ... another proofing run! Last one, hopefully, and then I shall publish this silly book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

2,470

ECP


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

For the first time in months, I finally felt inspired enough to write a few chapters of the sequel to The Growing Dim Project.  Since I published The Growing Dim Project, I feel as though all my free time goes into advertising and I was very excited when I had a chance to put down some really good ideas and watch my fingers fly across the keyboard. 

It was great to write something other than an article or a ten page college final. (Yes, I'm a thirty-something college student working on my BA in English)  Whew! I know that this may not sound like much for some of the posters here, but for me to be able to find the inspiration and time to write two chapters in one sitting is a huge accomplishment considering this work has been underway for over 3 years.

Nicholas.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

650. Which is about average for me at the moment. Need to crack on.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

727 words...but for a blog post.

It probably doesn't help that I'm in the middle of editing a 110,000 word manuscript for a friend...which is taking up a lot of time.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

297 words yesterday  299 today so far. I feel another few thousand coming on, though.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

2680 yesterday, but nothing so far today.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

500 -- that's because I stopped and did some editing. A bad habit, I know but going back over what I've done helps collect my thoughts. ;o)


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Only 1,400 new words, but I did some editing on another novel, wrote a blog post and worked on some fairly complicated graphic design work.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I edited 8,833 words. That is all of *Everybody vs The Ferret: 3*.

That means that on Monday I can start thinking about my next book. It will be a sequel to *Run From the Reaper * called *Hide From the Reaper*.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

A big goose egg.  0.


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

1200 yesterday, over 2000 today, hopefully another 2000 tomorrow...whether any of them are worth a damn or not is anyone's guess!


----------



## Herman (May 3, 2011)

around 500, whereby most of them where for my blogs. But a daily 500 - 1000 is quite average...


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

Big Saturday - 4111 total, on 4 stories.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Yesterday I was editing so I diced and spliced, chopped out about 200 and added 900 or so new words.


----------



## Lever1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Another 2100 words today; it was a pretty big weekend, with close to 6000 words from Friday through today...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

0. I got the edited notes back on COI, so I'm reading through those instead of writing.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

2,945


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

1,417


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

1,300. Hoping to finish the story today. It's a quickie - only about 3K words.


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

Around 3,700k. 2,500k on my novella and about 1,200k on my short story. I like this thread and wanted to bump it up!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

I got a 1038 down yesterday.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 3,088 on my first erotic book series. Let me tell you, it's a whole new experience. This will make the 7th genre that I'm dabbling in.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I set a new record. In over 13 hours yesterday I wrote *9,613* words finishing my lastest novelette! Yay!

Hey, I can't believe it myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

0. Formating, putting a book live, and making notes on an idea instead.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

1200--that's about my normal chapter. I've been on a roll since the writers' conference I attended in Missouri. Very inspiring!


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Since I'm working by hand thanks to Irene atm I can guess that the 10 hand wirten pages I did at about 200 words a page is about 2,000 words.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

600 yesterday, non the day before and on 4,000 for all of Aug. I really need to get into gear and not let the rest of the year go the same way as Aug.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

3500 yesterday. Which made me happy.

Over the last month I've been trying to build up my daily average. My target was 2500 words a day, and I've more or less been reaching that the last couple of weeks. Whenever I'd fall short a few hundred, I'd try to make it up the next day. Not sure yet if I want to aspire for a higher daily goal, but I'm considering it.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday was 6,377 words on the second book in my new novelette series. I'm hoping to do the same amount on Monday to finish off the book.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I just looked back over the first few pages of this thread. First of all I remember when I only did 1,500 words a day. Half-Orc was my example for cranking up my numbers. 

Second, it turns out that I am a really slow writer. Yes I put up big numbers but that is me working on it for 6 to 13 hours a day. Certainly my stamina has really increased since back then, but I'm kind of pokey when it comes to words per hour.

Interesting.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

640 yesterday, but I mostly relaxed and took a day off from writing.  It's labor day today, so I might do it again.  Hey, holiday from writing too.  It feels weird.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

After spending the whole of August editing for other people, I've managed to get at least 2k a day in since the start of September. Managed 5k yesterday and 1k so far today. I'm so happy to be back writing again!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

How do you all write so much? I struggle to write 500 words a day. I need to double this to 1k to meet my target end date.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Finalised 2,000 from existing notes on an essay and sent that off. Wrote another 100 on a novel. Then research, lots of research.


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a big Labor Day lazy day - 0 - nada - zilch


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> How do you all write so much? I struggle to write 500 words a day. I need to double this to 1k to meet my target end date.


Creating a detailed outline helps me to really burn through the words. Also, knowing that I am going to put in 5 or 6 or 12 hours helps me to feel less tired. I think that knowing the finish line is approaching is what makes you feel like you can't go on much longer.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I actually had a very good Labor day. I went to a pool party and laid on a floaty for 2 hours and then I came home and wrote for over eight hours. I really thought that getting that much sun was going to tap my strength. It didn't.

So on Labor day I labored with *7,161* words and completed the second novelette in my new series. I will be taking a week off to do real work and then hopefully start writing book 3 and 4 the week after that.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Creating a detailed outline helps me to really burn through the words. Also, knowing that I am going to put in 5 or 6 or 12 hours helps me to feel less tired. I think that knowing the finish line is approaching is what makes you feel like you can't go on much longer.


My outline's done, but I think my problem is I try to finish scenes - keep editing them - instead of just banging the basics out, ignoring syntax and grammar etc, until I JUST GET THE THING FINISHED. Plus, I'm easily distracted because I work from home and so have to keep stopping writing to work 

I get more done when I have no work and actually get out of the house with my laptop. I'm going to get up an hour earlier each day and see if that helps.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

1,025 yesterday and that took me all day. Far too much procrastination and not nearly enough concentration. Must cut back on that thar interweb thingy.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

649 yesterday.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

1200!  I'm pounding my way through a historical fiction.  Three new sources arrived via mail so back to research for a bit.  e


----------



## FriscoKid (Jun 8, 2011)

194


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Yesterday was a pretty good day. 690 words / wrote some outline for Part 2 of the story. ;o)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Not sure how many words, but got two chapters of Dead Soul edited...


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

Nothing yesterday, 449 day before that. Nowt so far today.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

988 which is pretty good since I really didn't think I could write anything. I haven't been feeling all that great since coming home from the hospital. I figured I'd try to write 100 words, just to maybe get me going again, and out popped 988. now If I could just sit down and make more. =)


----------



## TWGallier (Apr 21, 2011)

931, and glad to get them, too.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, I sliced a page worth from a story while editing. So I lost 250 words. But I'm headed toward a finished piece.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

1500. Not too shabby for me!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Almost 2K.  They were editing words, though...adding to what I already have, not coming up with them from scratch.


----------



## rabmac (May 22, 2011)

Approximately 500.

I'm very slow in building up my word tally.

Lawrence Block mentioned he couldn't leave what he'd written until it was as good as he could get it on a particular day.

I'm like that - unable to move on until I'm happy with what I've written.

(I will, though, _always_ have to redraft when the MS is completed.)


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd say about 1,700 today. As for yesterday, the very worst number anyone can write: 0


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Sharlow said:


> 988 which is pretty good since I really didn't think I could write anything. I haven't been feeling all that great since coming home from the hospital. I figured I'd try to write 100 words, just to maybe get me going again, and out popped 988. now If I could just sit down and make more. =)


That's great! I hope you feel better.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I wrote 6,114 words. I'm proud to say that this is pretty standard for me now. I write for about 7 hours a day and this is what comes out. It took me a while to get to this point, but I'm here now and that's what's important.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Six thousand yesterday, another six thousand today.  On the wearisome side of things, this one's definitely gonna top two hundred thousand words.  I'm already dreading the editing.  (Dreaditing.)


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

I did about 500 words last night.  It's quite surprising how quickly the words can add up once you start going.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Six thousand yesterday, another six thousand today. On the wearisome side of things, this one's definitely gonna top two hundred thousand words. I'm already dreading the editing. (Dreaditing.)


Hey Ben,
How many hours do you write a day?


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

None (unless you count 97 words of acknowledgments) because I'm in that happy twilight zone between finishing one book and feeling guilty about not starting the next.

"The Shoot" is with my test readers and should be out on Kindle within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I have no idea but i just finished my first draft for a story last night.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

8,305 words today finishing off the 3rd book in my current novelette series. I outline the last book tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

About 6,000 but that was typing up notes for a short story. Now I'm back to the notepad.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Hey Ben,
> How many hours do you write a day?


As many as I can grab. I've got two little girls to look after so it makes getting solid writing 'blocks' tough--and I definitely write best when I've got a distraction-free hour or two. I'd say I manage to work around four or five hours a day on average, sometimes less, although that's not all spent writing.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

Still plodding along with 514 yesterday. Ho hum.


----------



## sinclairbrowning (May 16, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> My outline's done, but I think my problem is I try to finish scenes - keep editing them - instead of just banging the basics out, ignoring syntax and grammar etc, until I JUST GET THE THING FINISHED.


Just bang that baby out and forget about spelling, grammar, rewriting, etc. The problem with all that editing as you go along is that you are not only wearing another hat (the editing one, not the creative one) but you're interrupting the pacing and spontaneity of your work.

I learned this the hard way with my first book. I rewrote and rewrote the first 5 chapters until a kind friend pointed out that I was never going to finish the thing. From that moment on I went balls out until it was finished. If I ran into a problem I'd just put something like this _(CK how to poison someone_) in the manuscript and then kept going, figuring I could get my answer after the book was finished.

After it was done I went back and edited it. And you know what? Those first 5 chapters not only didn't fit the flow of the rest of the book, but they were clearly overwritten. I dumped them and had a stronger book.

For what it's worth I use the balls out system even for 100,000 word novels.

Remember, you can't edit what you haven't written.


----------



## sinclairbrowning (May 16, 2011)

AithneJarretta said:


> 500 -- that's because I stopped and did some editing. A bad habit, I know but going back over what I've done helps collect my thoughts. ;o)


Indulge yourself and reread and edit what you wrote the day before. Only. Period. Then move on and get that sucker written.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

1,500 words!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

2,891! Hoping for a bit more today, but I'm so sleepy. . .


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

6,462 words yesterday. This starts my last book in my current series. They're novelettes so I should be done with this one tomorrow or by Thursday.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

A measly 332 words of dry non-fic yesterday! Ach. Then I have to post that under Christian's epic word count. Must kick on and pull my finger out.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

A rather scrawny two hundred words for me, despite multiple attempts--I just wasn't feeling it.  Fortunately I'm reliably informed that tomorrow is (in fact) another day, so I'll have another crack at it then


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

I wrote about 1500 words yesterday and today more or less. I'm writing a new thriller that took little more than half, but I hope to finish soon.

Regards.


----------



## MPElliot (Sep 16, 2011)

Yesterday I did just under 7,000 words. It was a long day.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I did just over 5000 words yesterday. That was not a normal day.


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

roughly 1,800 something words.


----------



## lacycamey (Apr 25, 2011)

roughly 1,800 something words.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

5,30 words (1/2 of which were revision work). The new work, Swan Cloud, is heading for the round-up. It's not my longest work, but will probably top 175,000 words). My biggest is 250,000 words.

Edward C. Patterson
17 books down, 20 to go


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was doing 2K a day but I've hit a patch where I keep having to stop to do research. I'm down to 1K a day but putting in the same amount of time.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I couldn't start writing until after 4:30 today but I still managed to get in another 3,825 words. Tomorrow I will finish off this series and the then question of what I will do next must be addressed. Maybe my sequel *Hide From the Reaper*.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

Big fat zero. Somewhere there's another me in an alternate universe that's winning harder than Charlie Sheen in win mode. In this universe I need to apply the big spiked stick of self-motivation a tad harder.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Around two thousand yesterday, though I had to fight hard for them.  The problem is that things I thought would work didn't, and I can see problems that will have to be fixed.  I'm not sure how many of the words I'm writing will be kept.  Still!  The most important thing about a first draft is that it gets finished, and I'm close to the end on this one.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday, 7,527. The book is now done and the novelette series is now done. Now it's time to edit them and make editor suggested changes to *Samurai Zombie Hunter*. After that I can't honestly say what's next.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

5,678 words on a short story. It is complete.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

3,818 for a short story that I completed. And it is definitely the last thing that I am going to be writing for a while. I think I should really take a break and edit the 7 titles that are sitting idol on my computer.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

2460 words this last week.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I wrote 8,961 words today. It was for 2 short stories. Tomorrow I write one or two more.


----------



## rwells179 (Sep 22, 2011)

Normallay I have a goal of 2000 a day...yesterday was the first day in over a month that I wrote nothing.    Not exactly happy about that, but I had to answer interview questions and write a guest blog post, so I had to step away from the book.  Hoping to get back on track today though..


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Not a single one unless you count the two words that I wrote while I was working on the cover for Howling Rail. Do I feel bad about it? Not really.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't visited this thread in a while, but I had to go somewhere to shout about my 4200 words today!
*squee!*
Cidney


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

My goal is 2000 day.  Doesn't always happen, but in the last 6 weeks, have managed almost 100,000 words, doubling my word count previous.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Yesterday was 5,792. Another short story done. Now I edit for a few days and hopefully write more by next weekend.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

cidneyswanson said:


> I haven't visited this thread in a while, but I had to go somewhere to shout about my 4200 words today!
> *squee!*
> Cidney


Cidney, that rocks!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JMJeffries said:


> My goal is 2000 day. Doesn't always happen, but in the last 6 weeks, have managed almost 100,000 words, doubling my word count previous.


100,000 words is an incredible accomplishment. Congrats! It must feel really great.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> 100,000 words is an incredible accomplishment. Congrats! It must feel really great.


Thank you. I tend to write more than I need for the story. The book will eventually be chopped down to around 80,000 words tightening the plot. That step begins later this week.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

I wrote about 1000 words yesterday and other 1500 today. I'm inching my new thriller, which I hope to make almost completed in the coming weeks.

Greetings.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Only 1100 yesterday. -_-


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

Only 2, but they are my favorite: THE END. 

Hallelujah!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

1200

I write fairly consistently in that range.  Usually, I do a word count that ends up 740 and then I plunk along until I can make something happen!


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing today, but 1400 yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

2,800 yesterday. Today is scheduled to be all Press releases and articles. I hope I can sneak some fiction in.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

Quite a few words yesterday, but I didn't count them. I needed to finish a chapter to get it off to a critique group, and already the replies are coming back to me. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours to get everything done! Today, for example, its a writers circle once-a-month-lunch and then the grocery shopping and returning books to the library before they're overdue. I won't get much writing done today, for we're out tonight as well! Just in case you think I'm a gadabout, let me say that days like this happen once in a blue moon!
Come Staurday, there'll be no distractions, and I'll count my words.
Jen


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

Good day yesterday. 3,169 words, bringing my total for this book to 60,287 so far. If I can keep up this pace, I'll be done with the first draft this month. Hopefully, I can make it; I don't want it to be a distraction during NaNoWriMo, for I have a cunning plan...


----------



## RussLee74 (Oct 12, 2011)

Slight tangent:

I've found over the years that I don't like to worry about words until I'm at the end of the first draft. I might check occasionally out of curiosity, but my daily goals are usually based on pages rather than word count. It's not as scientific - a "page" can range anywhere from 200 to 600 words for me - but it keeps me from obsessively checking word count WHILE I'm writing. On the other hand, the page break is an obvious mental goalpost.

My minimum is one page a day, but I usually shoot for 3 or 4. Anymore than that, and I usually end up having to rewrite it all anyway.

Anybody else a pagey rather than a wordy?


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

0 for yesterday, gave myself a day off. 

But 2516 today!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

5,124 words today. Hopefully the same tomorrow.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

A big, fat zero.   Too much work.

But my hopes are on next month, with NaNo.


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

Chrystalla said:


> A big, fat zero.  Too much work.
> 
> But my hopes are on next month, with NaNo.


Hey, we all need some days off. I had two 0 days last week, just too much other stuff going on.

Yesterday, though, 2434.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

After going gangbusters for over 6 weeks, my fingers just stopped typing this week.  Grand total 1740 on Monday and 0 for Tuesday and Wednesday.  Today hopefully something.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

5,500 the day before yesterday and 4,200 yesterday. I felt like a slacker yesterday, but sometimes you can only do what you can do.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

1,400 yesterday. After a ridiculously busy October in which I wrote NOTHING, I'm easing back in with a short story in November.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

2000 yesterday, but I already know today is going to be tough. We'll see


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I wrote well over 2,000 words yesterday...sadly, it was all on press releases, website content and other freelance work I have to do in order to pay the bills.  Not a word was written on my new novel.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

Today was not my day.  Only 850 words total.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I wrote a little under 3500 words yesterday and about 2300 words so far today. Not too bad.


----------



## JMJeffries (Jun 13, 2011)

1302 words.  My total for the week in 2152.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Managed over 5,000 because I had to catch up on NaNoWriMo; if I didn't have to work for a living I could write a first draft in two weeks at that rate . Now I've done today's words too I'll have to see how far ahead I can get.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

In all this tallying up I certainly hope we are focusing on quality over quantity.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, it has been forever since I posted in this thread. But I figured that since I'm revisiting one of my old books, I should follow a few old habits. I'm actually writing a TV pilot for Samurai Zombie Hunter. I have to say that I was quite surprised that I used to write over 5k words a day. Damn!

Today was 2,907 words. Maybe I should consider trying a little harder tomorrow. I wonder if I still have those types of numbers in me?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

1375 yesterday. That's pretty good for me.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

3,838 today. I had lunch with a friend today and then hung out afterwards, so I'm thinking that I could do even more tomorrow. I'l see.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

6,064 words today and the pilot for Samurai Zombie Hunter is done. Now it's time to completely second guess myself. Yay!


----------



## CaseyHollingshead (Dec 8, 2012)

Dropped 4,500 words the other day -- something of a spike over my usual 2,000ish.

2,000 was put into my sci-fi series. 2,500 was randomly dropped into some rather humorous smut.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

After a very long absence I've decided to get back to writing new stories. I remember that I always found this thread helpful for keeping track of how much I'm writing. It also held me accountable. So needing to get 2 stories finished before the end of the month, I'm going to adopt a few old habits to see if it makes a difference.

I wrote yesterday for the first time in forever and I had actually forgotten how enjoyable writing was when you don't have the pressure of everything else that comes with self-publishing. I think that today I can write quite a bit more than I did yesterday.

Yesterday I wrote 1750.


----------

